# Are you getting a stimulus check? I'm not.



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Since the stimulus checks are based off of 2018 tax returns, there's a separate breakdown for those who have little or no income tax liability.

As long as those individuals have at least "$2,500 of qualifying income," the proposal maintains they'd be eligible for some level of stimulus check, around $600 for single taxpayers and $1,200 for married taxpayers.

Many have pointed out that this apparent loophole in the proposal could end up depriving the Americans who are most in need of stimulus checks, including some gig economy workers, waiters and waitresses who live off of tips, and more.

https://heavy.com/news/2020/03/coronavirus-stimulus-check-qualifications/
I somehow think this is related to them pushing back the 2019 filing deadline. Why couldnt they base it on 2019 taxes?? That is peoples financial reality NOW, not what happened nearly two years ago.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Yes, I agree they should base it on 2019 taxes, but most people have not filed their 2019 return yet.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I am not either.

I contacted my local news stations this morning, only reached two live people. I asked them to please do a story about all the f/t drivers and other self-employed people who are excluded for the stimulus check because after mileage deduction, it shows we made little to no profit.

I also left a message at one of my Senators offices. Please everyone call your local news, post on FB, Instagram or wherever and get the word out.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Another big problem I see is what about the people who just have social security I know some people like that , that need it too.. Social security is not taxable by itself . So they didn't need to file . the ones that could also use it.arent getting it. But then again that's all government out of touch with the real people ,


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Thats the proposal from Moscow Mitch, and its already DOA. Multiple GOP Senators (Not to mention the entire Democratic Caucus) have stepped up to oppose the way he wants to do it. They want the original $1,000 per person plan, and thats the bill that House Democrats are working on.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Illini said:


> Yes, I agree they should base it on 2019 taxes, but most people have not filed their 2019 return yet.


This is why they pushed back the 2019 deadline. If it was April 1st, that is right around the corner and people could argue to use the 2019 return. At least for the next check, if there is one.

I was working on an unprofitable business in 2018, drove RS most of 2019. Just bought a car for this gig with cash savings. Had no idea the whole thing would shut down.

Gig economy workers, wait staff need the stimulus more than anyone who is still pulling a paycheck.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

islanddriver said:


> Another big problem I see is what about the people who just have social security I know some people like that , that need it too.. Social security is not taxable by itself . So they didn't need to file . the ones that could also use it.arent getting it. But then again that's all government out of touch with the real people ,


People on SS get their checks once a month. They aren't losing income as f/t drivers, realtors, commission sales reps or anyone who won't qualify for unemployment during these times.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

Invisible said:


> I am not either.
> 
> I contacted my local news stations this morning, only reached two live people. I asked them to please do a story about all the f/t drivers and other self-employed people who are excluded for the stimulus check because after mileage deduction, it shows we made little to no profit.
> 
> I also left a message at one of my Senators offices. Please everyone call your local news, post on FB, Instagram or wherever and get the word out.


The 247-page bill, dubbed the CARES Act

https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/6815519-CARES-Act-Final-Mar-2020.html
can you explain the limitations on income??
which line on the 1040 form


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Some how, some way I know I'm not getting a check. Haven't read much into it. But again government never gives me anything free. Meh 😒

Probably why I do uber on the side. I earn my own way 💅


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

PTB said:


> The 247-page bill, dubbed the CARES Act
> 
> https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/6815519-CARES-Act-Final-Mar-2020.html
> can you explain the limitations on income??


I can't read it. It's not expanding on my phone.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Its crazy, all the PT, recreational uber drivers are going to get the fat check, and many of the FT drivers who really need it won't!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I will get one, but I guess that it will not be much. You would think that at least they would give everyone the same, as those who earn the least are the first put out of work so they need it the most.

Many of you are blaming the Republicans, but, let us keep in mind that the Democrats control the House, so, they will have to agree to this, as well. I expect that the Republicans will look out more for those who have higher incomes; it is what Republicans do. I expect that they do not care about the _po' folk_; they have not since the Thirteenth Amendment took effect.

On the other hand, the Democrats keep telling me that they are for the middle class and the _po' folk_. Everything that I have seen shows just the opposite. It is why I am much harder on the Left than I am on the Right. I expect that the Right will steal from me and do nothing for me. The Left tells me that it is my "friend" and wants to help me, then does nothing for me, and, at times, goes after me.

The lot of them are liars, thieves and useless: The Donald, McCrooknell and Pelousy.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I will get one, but I guess that it will not be much. You would think that at least they would give everyone the same, as those who earn the least are the first put out of work so they need it the most.
> 
> Many of you are blaming the Republicans, but, let us keep in mind that the Democrats control the House, so, they will have to agree to this, as well. * I expect that the Republicans will look out more for those who have higher incomes; it is what Republicans do.* I expect that they do not care about the _po' folk_; they have not since the Thirteenth Amendment took effect.


I don't think republicans look at it with that much granularity. They are looking at what it will take to keep the economic engine turning. It doesn't matter who *exactly* gets the money, just that there is money out there moving around and changing hands.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Income level in SF too high. They also fail to account the cost of living is also very high so $25k here is like $10k elsewhere.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Some how, some way I know I'm not getting a check. Haven't read much into it. But again government never gives me anything free. Meh &#128530;
> 
> Probably why I do uber on the side. I earn my own way &#128133;


They gave you or someone in your family an H1B! An now you grouse they never gave you anything.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

Invisible said:


> I am not either.
> 
> I contacted my local news stations this morning, only reached two live people. I asked them to please do a story about all the f/t drivers and other self-employed people who are excluded for the stimulus check because after mileage deduction, it shows we made little to no profit.
> 
> I also left a message at one of my Senators offices. Please everyone call your local news, post on FB, Instagram or wherever and get the word out.


here is definition for QUALIFYING INCOME per the BILL

'(e) DEFINITIONS.-For purposes of this section-
''(1) QUALIFYING INCOME.-The term 'quali- fying income' means-
''(A) earned income,
''(B) social security benefits (within the meaning of section 86(d)), and
''(C) any compensation or pension received under chapter 11, chapter 13, or chapter 15 of title 38, United States Code.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

I don't care anymore. If the Republican crooks pass this garbage, I will immediately go out and purposely get infected and then only drive Republicans around, accepting every ride from anyone stupid enough to support Trump. 

This legislation should be called the Uber full employment act as it will force drivers to stay in the road even if they're sick.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

OldBay said:


> They gave you or someone in your family an H1B! An now you grouse they never gave you anything.


I was born here weirdo.

I earn my way for everything. I don't expect anything free from the government or others so I'm never disappointed.


----------



## Foober_Lyftz (Dec 25, 2015)

typical that those who need it the most probably wont get shit. Murrica


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I was born here weirdo.
> 
> I earn my way for everything. I don't expect anything free from the government or others so I'm never disappointed.


Maybe we can finally address the issue of my English dad and his decades-long green card status and subsequent citizenship. Who am I to advocate for any kind of policy in this country whatsoever with a lineage like that? I should probably just be grateful I have a whole vote instead of half a vote.

On topic: I'm probably getting barely any stimulus money if it's based on taxable income in 2018. It could be bad for people with either lots of income or not enough income, if I understand the goals of the stimulus policy?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Its crazy, all the PT, recreational uber drivers are going to get the fat check, and many of the FT drivers who really need it won't!


Why would a full time driver not get a check? If they are filing their taxes every year, they would be getting a check..... Minus your specific situation. But if a FT driver was driving in 2018, he would still get a check.


----------



## Foober_Lyftz (Dec 25, 2015)

what line in the 1040 would we see our tax liability for 2018? Anyone ?


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> Why would a full time driver not get a check? If they are filing their taxes every year, they would be getting a check..... Minus your specific situation. But if a FT driver was driving in 2018, he would still get a check.


Because its conceivable with the mileage or other deductions, that a driver would not make any "profit".

I did my taxes for 2019, and I turned a profit. However, if I lived 20 minutes farther from the action (drove an extra 40 dead miles per day), I could conceivably have enough dead miles that I did not have any taxable income.

I did not have any taxable income in 2018, if they based it on my 2019 I would get a check, but I can empathize that there are drivers or wait staff without taxable income.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

OldBay said:


> Because its conceivable with the mileage or other deductions, that a driver would not make any "profit".
> 
> I did my taxes for 2019, and I turned a profit. However, if I lived 20 minutes farther from the action (drove an extra 40 dead miles per day), I could conceivably have enough dead miles that I did not have any taxable income.
> 
> I did not have any taxable income in 2018, if they based it on my 2019 I would get a check, but I can empathize that there are drivers or wait staff without taxable income.


This. Right here. My official, on paper income for the past several years, has been ZERO, thanks to all the deductions we get. And its not just U/L drivers that manage this. For example, nearly every Owner/Operator trucker ends up with zero on paper income.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

We are just under the AGI for my wife and I but we are in CA and we got hit hard last year on taxes. Plus now that our son has graduated from college who knows what we will have to pay this year. We haven't done our taxes yet but our AGI should be under even with the extra money I made driving for Uber/Lyft.

My concern is if they will provide stimulus checks via direct deposit. We changed our banking info last year so any accounts the IRS has on file for us are no longer valid.


----------



## Tismi (Dec 21, 2019)

Working4peanuts said:


> I don't care anymore. If the Republican crooks pass this garbage, I will immediately go out and purposely get infected and then only drive Republicans around, accepting every ride from anyone stupid enough to support Trump.
> 
> This legislation should be called the Uber full employment act as it will force drivers to stay in the road even if they're sick.
> [/QUOTE
> Your an idiot


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

I have been busting my ass non-stop for the last 43 months. And I have never had a gross adjusted income of $75,000, NEVER. Don't worry, all drivers will be fine, we will receive the checks.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Pax_Buster said:


> I have been busting my ass non-stop for the last 43 months. And I have never had a gross adjusted income of $75,000, NEVER. Don't worry, all drivers will be fine, we will receive the checks.


You've got it backwards, I think?

It's about deducted expenses pushing your taxable income _too low _so that it appears that you don't "deserve" a check from the government. People above a certain taxable income level (high salary W2 employees for example) might get a smaller check, but people below a certain taxable income might get _nothing, _which is a serious practical concern for a lot of car- and truck-based independent contractors. This is about the nature of what counts as taxable income after deductions, and what material concerns there are _this month with this particular stimulus policy_ for people who drive for money. W2 employees or people with massive income have far less to worry about than some rideshare or truck operators, and possibly some business owners (although I remain unconvinced that other tip-based service workers will have trouble clearing the lowest bar).

People are worried about getting cut out of a benefit that is supposed to be "universal" for "every American" but probably won't be in practice.

Can someone correct me if I'm wrong here? Thanks.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

A lot of us won’t be getting a check simply over the issue of not having any taxable profit.

thankfully this is not the case for me.

As always, Uber’s lousy per mile rates bite you all in the behind yet again.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> You've got it backwards, I think?
> 
> It's about deducted expenses pushing your taxable income _too low _so that it appears that you don't "deserve" a check from the government. People above a certain taxable income level (high salary W2 employees for example) might get a smaller check, but people below a certain taxable income might get _nothing, _which is a serious practical concern for a lot of car- and truck-based independent contractors. This is about the nature of what counts as taxable income after deductions, and what material concerns there are _this month with this particular stimulus policy_ for people who drive for money. W2 employees or people with massive income have far less to worry about than some rideshare or truck operators, and possibly some business owners (although I remain unconvinced that other tip-based service workers will have trouble clearing the lowest bar).
> 
> ...


Please explain "adjusted gross income" My explaination is your total business minus all your deductions, i.e. your Profit. We drivers NEVER have a profit remotely close to $75,000.










My profit in 2018 was $28,000.


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> A lot of us won't be getting a check simply over the issue of not having any taxable profit.
> 
> thankfully this is not the case for me.
> 
> As always, Uber's lousy per mile rates bite you all in the behind yet again.


SAY IT AGAIN FOR THE PEOPLE IN THE BACK!!!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Working4peanuts said:


> I don't care anymore. If the Republican crooks pass this garbage, I will immediately go out and purposely get infected and then only drive Republicans around, accepting every ride from anyone stupid enough to support Trump.
> 
> This legislation should be called the Uber full employment act as it will force drivers to stay in the road even if they're sick.


F.E.M.A. CAMP FOR YOU !


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Yeah, I get nothing...I always get nothing. However, I'm definitely thankful for that. Not entirely thankful for all the extra taxes I'm going to have to pay to fund this thing, though. But, I digress...

I've got mixed feelings about a blanket "stimulus" based on prior year's income. Two things:

1. Prior (or prior-prior) year's income isn't necessarily indicative of current financial position.

2. Not everyone that is slated for a stimulus check based on this criteria has been negatively impacted financially by this crisis. Many "middle class" workers are white collar and can work remote. These people are not impacted by this the same way service workers (including RS drivers) or manual laborers. In fact, many of these people now don't have commuting costs and could potentially be in a better position.

I feel like adding to unemployment and/or underemployment funding would make much more sense. Who is impacted the most by this in terms of lack of cash flow? That's who should be getting the checks. Though I understand the effort to evaluate that might be too great in such a short amount of time.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Pax_Buster said:


> Please explain "adjusted gross income" My explaination is your total business minus all your deductions, i.e. your Profit. We drivers NEVER have a profit remotely close to $75,000.


I agree with your definition but I disagree that "total gross income minus deductions" is your "profit". "Profit" is a number you use to pay yourself a surplus wage or reinvest as a business owner. "Adjusted gross income" is a number the government uses to judge how much money you make, as far as they are concerned.

Again, you've got it backwards: it's about _not clearing $2,500,_ not about _making over $75,000 _ in adjusted gross income.

But let's say someone (not you) in 2018 managed to make *$30,000* from Uber and deducted *$28,000* in related business expenses. Their adjusted gross income is *$2,000*. In this hypothetical case, with this hypothetical policy, they get *$0* from the government in April 2020 because their taxable income is too low. Maybe that is not a realistic example, but some people actually talk about posting a loss to the IRS here, so I have to assume people in this situation must exist.

Someone else please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I agree with your definition but I disagree that "total gross income minus deductions" is your "profit". "Profit" is a number you use to pay yourself a surplus wage or reinvest as a business owner. "Adjusted gross income" is a number the government uses to judge how much money you make, as far as they are concerned.
> 
> Again, you've got it backwards: it's about _not clearing $2,500,_ not about _making over $75,000 _ in adjusted gross income.
> 
> ...


I see now. In short, part time drivers are screwed. Full timers will be fine. No full timer will have an issue clearing the $2,500 test.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Pax_Buster said:


> I see now. In short, part time drivers are screwed. Full timers will be fine. No full timer will have an issue clearing the $2,500 test.


It seems that way, unless they carve out the policy differently? We will see.

The concerns in this thread shouldn't apply to most people on this forum, but maybe a couple should be concerned?


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Pax_Buster said:


> I see now. In short, part time drivers are screwed. Full timers will be fine. No full timer will have an issue clearing the $2,500 test.


No, thats not it at all.

I drove FT in 2019 and I paid taxes, but if I had lived 20 minutes farther out in the country, I could have had an extra 40 dead miles a day and not had a tax liability.

Or.. if I had a different strategy, and did more searching for trips, I could have had many more dead miles.

Some markets are so saturated that it forces more dead miles.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Since the stimulus checks are based off of 2018 tax returns, there's a separate breakdown for those who have little or no income tax liability.
> 
> As long as those individuals have at least "$2,500 of qualifying income," the proposal maintains they'd be eligible for some level of stimulus check, around $600 for single taxpayers and $1,200 for married taxpayers.
> 
> ...


I'll send you pics of what I spend mine on...&#129322;&#129322;&#129322;


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

OldBay said:


> No, thats not it at all.
> 
> I drove FT in 2019 and I paid taxes, but if I had lived 20 minutes farther out in the country, I could have had an extra 40 dead miles a day and not had a tax liability.
> 
> ...


No deadmiles in my case. I have 20,000+ trips and my car has only 175,000+ miles. It already had 20,000 miles when I bought it.
I am expecting two checks in Aptil, $1,200 from my landlord and $1,200 from uncle Sam :smiles::thumbup:


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Since the stimulus checks are based off of 2018 tax returns, there's a separate breakdown for those who have little or no income tax liability.
> 
> As long as those individuals have at least "$2,500 of qualifying income," the proposal maintains they'd be eligible for some level of stimulus check, around $600 for single taxpayers and $1,200 for married taxpayers.
> 
> ...


Let's cool it down!!
Whatever is being proposed regarding the individual checks, nothing has been finalized. Today the President indicated it may be a much larger (sic) amount.
*The 2019 Income Tax filing deadline has been moved to July 2020. *

So far the relief will come to every individual and the criteria is yet to be determined. They are targeting Monday for a final vote so they can send it to Congress for final approval prior to sending it to the White House.
Don't get caught up in the rumor of the moment.


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

I ain't getting none.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

you cookin the books bro?


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

Maybe we'll get a sandwich from Subway.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Don't envy me all you jealous Uber drivers!!! I am homeless and deserve this check :wink:


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Work is giving me free money, I’ll believe it when I see it.

also getting a double figure increase if I do OT.

🤔🤔


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

DriverMark said:


> Why would a full time driver not get a check? If they are filing their taxes every year, they would be getting a check..... Minus your specific situation. But if a FT driver was driving in 2018, he would still get a check.


Because the way I understand it, you are not an employee. 
You are a business owner; just like the guy that owns the pizza restaurant, the shoe store, the bar. You gotta apply for SBA loans; have your business plan and three years audited General Ledger, and bank statements for the last 12 months. And, that's a loan.
Good luck Mr. Business Owner


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Working4peanuts said:


> I don't care anymore. If the Republican crooks pass this garbage, I will immediately go out and purposely get infected and then only drive Republicans around, accepting every ride from anyone stupid enough to support Trump.
> 
> This legislation should be called the Uber full employment act as it will force drivers to stay in the road even if they're sick.


Just curious, how will you determine who the Republicans are before you pick them up?


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

I'm not. Believe it or not between my wife and I, our combined total income is above the threshold


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Guess I'll be swimming in moolah in April!!! :biggrin: Got the gubinmint check coming as well as last year's bonus from the day job. :coolio:

Good thing my wife uses her job just as a hobby to keep our flight benefits rolling, so we should be below the threshold. :whistling:


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Guess this is 1 more reason to not do RS/Gig job full time. Plus if you were an employee and got laid off during this time you could tap unemployment.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

OldBay said:


> Since the stimulus checks are based off of 2018 tax returns, there's a separate breakdown for those who have little or no income tax liability.
> 
> As long as those individuals have at least "$2,500 of qualifying income," the proposal maintains they'd be eligible for some level of stimulus check, around $600 for single taxpayers and $1,200 for married taxpayers.
> 
> ...


If you want it based on 2019, even without the delay in filing, you would need to wait until May or June to get your check. That's why it is based on 2018. Those who expensed income down to $0 will get no check, if the GOP proposal is adopted. Anyone who failed to file in 2018 will get no check. Anyone who made more than $99k will get no check.


----------



## Nightrider82 (Apr 29, 2019)

Why would the government bail out anyone that doesn’t contribute to payroll taxes? It’s really not that mind boggling lol


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

What will this check say, "US Treasury"? I am really excited :smiles::thumbup:



Nightrider82 said:


> Why would the government bail out anyone that doesn't contribute to payroll taxes? It's really not that mind boggling lol


Yeah, they are being smart. They don't want to lose the money. They will get it back from us, in the next couple of years lol.



EastBayRides said:


> If you want it based on 2019, even without the delay in filing, you would need to wait until May or June to get your check. That's why it is based on 2018. Those who expensed income down to $0 will get no check, if the GOP proposal is adopted. Anyone who failed to file in 2018 will get no check. Anyone who made more than $99k will get no check.


IRS took funds(2019 taxes) from my account three days ago. I found that really strange. They do that in April only.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Nightrider82 said:


> Why would the government bail out anyone that doesn't contribute to payroll taxes? It's really not that mind boggling lol


STIMULUS CHECK.. They want to get the economy moving (probably self interest as their stock holdings crash)


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Since the stimulus checks are based off of 2018 tax returns, there's a separate breakdown for those who have little or no income tax liability.
> 
> As long as those individuals have at least "$2,500 of qualifying income," the proposal maintains they'd be eligible for some level of stimulus check, around $600 for single taxpayers and $1,200 for married taxpayers.
> 
> ...


They haven't said how it's based yet.


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I can't read it. It's not expanding on my phone.


On the top right is a zoom slider.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

MajorBummer said:


> On the top right is a zoom slider.


No disrespect, but I don't care about whatever that attachment was. I have bigger worries at his time.


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

I'm glad they are using 2018,back then I had a W2 job and paid taxes.
All of 2019 was just driving RS ,just did my taxes and made zero profit on paper.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Because its conceivable with the mileage or other deductions, that a driver would not make any "profit".


So the drivers bragging how they "deducted" their income down to $0, so they didn't have to pay taxes, are now complaining that they're not getting a check?
They got their stimulus already, in the form of no taxes paid in 2018.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I was born here weirdo.
> 
> I earn my way for everything. I don't expect anything free from the government or others so I'm never disappointed.


Not only is this guy racist, sexist, and dumb as a rock but he also has no sense of humor. He's the kind of maladjusted misfit that gives Uber drivers a bad name. I fully expect to read about Uber apologizing and cooperating with law enforcement to prosecute Old Bay someday.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> So the drivers bragging how they "deducted" their income down to $0, so they didn't have to pay taxes, are now complaining that they're not getting a check?
> They got their stimulus already, in the form of no taxes paid in 2018.


Or, they just lived farther away from high traffic areas and had more dead miles.


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

If rideshare was profitable everybody would be doing it.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

DIVISION B - RELIEF FOR INDIVIDUALS, FAMILIES, AND BUSINESSES Title I - Recovery Checks & Other Individual Provisions
Section 2101. 2020 recovery rebates for individuals
Recovery checks of up to $1,200 will be put into the hands of most taxpayers, providing cash immediately to individuals and families. Married couples who file a joint return are eligible for up to $2,400. Those amounts increase by $500 for every child. These checks are reduced for higher income taxpayers and begin phasing out after a single taxpayer has $75,000 in adjusted gross income and $150,000 for joint filers. The IRS will base these amounts on the taxpayer's 2018 tax return. The rebate amount is reduced by $5 for each $100 a taxpayer's income exceeds the phase-out threshold. The amount is completely phased-out for single taxpayers with incomes exceeding $99,000 and $198,000 for joint filers. The IRS will base these amounts on the taxpayer's 2018 tax return.
Taxpayers with little or no income tax liability, but at least $2,500 of *qualifying income*, would be eligible for a minimum rebate check of $600 ($1,200 married). Qualifying income includes earned income, as well as Social Security retirement benefits and certain compensation and pension benefits paid to veterans. This ensures relief gets to low- income seniors and disabled veterans.

https://www.finance.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/Section-by-Section Coronavirus Tax Relief Measures.pdf
'(e) DEFINITIONS.-For purposes of this section-
''(1) QUALIFYING INCOME.-The term 'quali- fying income' means-
''(A) earned income,
''(B) social security benefits (within the meaning of section 86(d)), and
''(C) any compensation or pension received under chapter 11, chapter 13, or chapter 15 of title 38, United States Code.

found this in the BILL also

''(4) EARNED INCOME.-The term 'earned in- come' has the meaning set forth in section 32(c)(2) except that such term shall not include net earnings from self-employment which are not taken into ac- count in computing taxable income.

here is section 32(c)(2) of the tax code

I.R.C. § 32(c)(2) Earned Income
I.R.C. § 32(c)(2)(A)-
The term "earned income" means-
I.R.C. § 32(c)(2)(A)(i)-
wages, salaries, tips, and other employee compensation, but only if such amounts are includible in gross income for the taxable year, plus
I.R.C. § 32(c)(2)(A)(ii)-
the amount of the taxpayer's net earnings from self-employment for the taxable year (within the meaning of section 1402(a)), but such net earnings shall be determined with regard to the deduction allowed to the taxpayer by section 164(f).
I.R.C. § 32(c)(2)(B)-
For purposes of subparagraph (A)-
I.R.C. § 32(c)(2)(B)(i)-
the earned income of an individual shall be computed without regard to any community property laws,
I.R.C. § 32(c)(2)(B)(ii)-
no amount received as a pension or annuity shall be taken into account,
I.R.C. § 32(c)(2)(B)(iii)-
no amount to which section 871(a) applies (relating to income of nonresident alien individuals not connected with United States business) shall be taken into account,
I.R.C. § 32(c)(2)(B)(iv)-
no amount received for services provided by an individual while the individual is an inmate at a penal institution shall be taken into account,
I.R.C. § 32(c)(2)(B)(v)-
no amount described in subparagraph (A) received for service performed in work activities as defined in paragraph (4) or (7) of section 407(d) of the Social Security Act to which the taxpayer is assigned under any State program under part A of title IV of such Act shall be taken into account, but only to the extent such amount is subsidized under such State program, and
I.R.C. § 32(c)(2)(B)(vi)-
a taxpayer may elect to treat amounts excluded from gross income by reason of section 112 as earned income.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

islanddriver said:


> Another big problem I see is what about the people who just have social security I know some people like that , that need it too.. Social security is not taxable by itself . So they didn't need to file . the ones that could also use it.arent getting it. But then again that's all government out of touch with the real people ,


Oh so SS free checks aren't enough for ya huh ?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

OldBay said:


> Its crazy, all the PT, recreational uber drivers are going to get the fat check, and many of the FT drivers who really need it won't!


Not to be contracting but I will..wasn't all the warning signs there that this is not something to do full time? (if that is really what is going on) The gig has clearly transformed into a joke and meant for people bored or need some side money...the government will clear it up, but people shouldn't act like they are clueless why they are not in same bracket as people that take initiative to get a real job. Just calm down they will eventually get to everyone delusional about rideshare and help them out also. I don't mean you, I mean all that somehow made the mistake of seeing this as a full time job and a non a tech gig for fun money.

People can cry all they want about things but there is no excuse not to get a full time job that makes more practical sense than Uber..if not in your region you need to move. Plenty of cashier jobs where I am, if you can't get one there, time to relocate. Nobody is special, unless you have a special talent like jumping a ball in a hoop or whatever, then you can get hundreds of millions of dollars lol..get in line, work the system lol

Started driving full time in 2014, once I saw it was going to shit, I went part time, then decided never again..there is zero excuse for anyone to see this as a full time job. You couldn't now pay me to take the risks to do it even once a night at these rates and now knowledge of risk, but that is because of preference, facts are facts, this is not a job...so don't act like you should be treated like it is.

is it harder than most full time jobs? You GD right it is lol


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Pax_Buster said:


> I see now. In short, part time drivers are screwed. Full timers will be fine. No full timer will have an issue clearing the $2,500 test.


No.

Full timers will get screwed.

Basically, anyone who ONLY does Uber for a living will be screwed. With the mileage deduction none of us really turn a profit (or taxable income) as far as the government is concerned. You might be lucky, as some in markets with higher rates might turn more of a profit vs. the $0.58/mi deduction.

Part timers are thought of as having another job, that actually does produce taxable income. If they judged this on 2019 taxes I'd fit into this category, but I didn't fit into it in 2018, as I didn't have taxable income.

Also, from what I read, if you make over $75k you get a certain amount less stimulus check per amount over $75k, up to $100k where the stimulus hits $0. I'm not going back to look up the numbers on that.


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

Droosk said:


> Thats the proposal from Moscow Mitch, and its already DOA. Multiple GOP Senators (Not to mention the entire Democratic Caucus) have stepped up to oppose the way he wants to do it. They want the original $1,000 per person plan, and thats the bill that House Democrats are working on.


I haven't done my taxes in 2 years so that means no check for me?


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

nj9000 said:


> No.
> 
> Full timers will get screwed.
> 
> ...


What are you talking about man? My gross was $97,000 in 2018, while my business miles were 49,000. After all stretched deductions, I still ended up paying taxes on a profit of $28,000. I have earned this Chinese virus check.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Pax_Buster said:


> What are you talking about man? My gross was $97,000 in 2018, while my business miles were 49,000. After all stretched deductions, I still ended up paying taxes on a profit of $28,000. I have earned this Chinese virus check.


I said in certain markets. This is the bright side to you living in SF and having paid so much on rent :biggrin:


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

EastBayRides said:


> Anyone who made more than $99k will get no check.


Except for those of us who made quite a bit above that, but filing jointly and still didn't go above what ever the threshold will be. :wink:

Based on the numbers that are being thrown around, me and my wife will qualify close to the max.:whistling:


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I'll just endorse the back and send it to the IRS.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

nj9000 said:


> I said in certain markets. This is the bright side to you living in SF and having paid so much on rent :biggrin:


We make decent money in SF. This stupid virus ruined my plans.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Its not an appropriate time to brag about high SF earnings when most people here aren't getting any trips in their shitty, oversaturated markets and don't know how they will pay rent next month.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Its not an appropriate time to brag about high SF earnings when most people here aren't getting any trips in their shitty, oversaturated markets and don't know how they will pay rent next month.


You think I'm getting rich here? Yesterday I made $40 in 6 hours. Things are bad everywhere.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

OldBay said:


> Its not an appropriate time to brag about high SF earnings when most people here aren't getting any trips in their shitty, oversaturated markets and don't know how they will pay rent next month.


Says this guy:


OldBay said:


> @@@@ renters. I hope every last one defaults.


How's it like, when the shoe is on the other foot?
Seems to me, that not getting that check is your personal problem.
I'm, actually, glad, that the guy, who just told other people in need to go and screw themselves, is getting screwed.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Pax_Buster said:


> You think I'm getting rich here? Yesterday I made $40 in 6 hours. Things are bad everywhere.


He's upset because he just bought a car for his Uber career and the market promptly went into the toilet.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> He's upset because he just bought a car for his Uber career and the market promptly went into the toilet.


In his case I call it "poetic justice".


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> He's upset because he just bought a car for his Uber career and the market promptly went into the toilet.


I am sorry. Buying a new car is not an issue. Who knew about this stupid virus. I was also getting into a $600/month Van.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Pax_Buster said:


> I am sorry. Buying a new car is not an issue. Who knew about this stupid virus. I was also getting into a $600/month Van.


Glad you dodged that bullet.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Pax_Buster said:


> I am sorry. Buying a new car is not an issue. Who knew about this stupid virus. I was also getting into a $600/month Van.


And, probably, being a decent human being, you weren't wishing for others to fail.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Glad you dodged that bullet.


My plan hasn't changed except the Van. I will still be homeless in 25 days.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Pax_Buster said:


> My plan hasn't changed except the Van. I will still be homeless in 25 days.


Not a good plan at the moment.
I thought, it was not a well thought out plan before the corona.
Now I think it's just crazy.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Stupid virus ruined my dream home/office :cryin:


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

I will wait to see how it goes. I can't make plans based on a mysterious stimulus check that nobody know who will qualify for. I definitely won't listen to a bunch of U/L drivers who know nothing more than I do. I will expect nothing and be happily suprised if I am wrong.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Zebonkey said:


> Says this guy:
> 
> How's it like, when the shoe is on the other foot?
> Seems to me, that not getting that check is your personal problem.
> I'm, actually, glad, that the guy, who just told other people in need to go and screw themselves, is getting screwed.


The problem is with handouts. If you give renters a break on their rental fee, then the people who are making car payments aren't getting any help. The way it should work, the renters can't afford their cars, they get forced out and the people who own cars get more trips. Someone (maybe you) actually had the gall to cry, "help me, I can't afford my rental payment!"

The problem with the stimulus check is that they are giving it to some people and not to others. Its the same problem as helping out renters and not helping car owners.

I hope you can see that I'm being consistent. I'm not hoping for anyone individual to fail, just for fair and equal treatment. Basing the stimulus check on a person's financial situation from nearly two years ago is unfair when the 2019 year is already in the books.

The problem is with handouts and administering them fairly, if at all.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Droosk said:


> This. Right here. My official, on paper income for the past several years, has been ZERO, thanks to all the deductions we get. And its not just U/L drivers that manage this. For example, nearly every Owner/Operator trucker ends up with zero on paper income.


Surely there is a way to get that check if our income on paper is 0 or negative.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

XLnoGas said:


> Surely there is a way to get that check if our income on paper is 0 or negative.


Now I'm understanding why there was a run on guns.


----------



## CarlWinslow (Apr 10, 2018)

I’m sure they will give checks to people who have filed their 2019 taxes. You guys are forgetting the college grads who just started working and perhaps didn’t file in 2018 because they weren’t working yet.


----------



## Nate5Star (Dec 18, 2019)

OldBay said:


> I hope you can see that I'm being consistent. I'm not hoping for anyone individual to fail, just for fair and equal treatment. Basing the stimulus check on a person's financial situation from nearly two years ago is unfair when the 2019 year is already in the books.
> 
> The problem is with handouts and administering them fairly, if at all.


If you can figure out a way to base the stimulus check on a person's 2019 tax filing that has been postponed until July 2020, don't post it here, send that plan to the Senate.



XLnoGas said:


> Surely there is a way to get that check if our income on paper is 0 or negative.


Even the unapproved Senate recommendation would provide a minimum $600 payment.

Why is everyone going nuts over something that has not been approved. No matter what the Senate proposes, or Conman in Chief, remember it is the House of Representatives that controls the purse strings.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Nate5Star said:


> If you can figure out a way to base the stimulus check on a person's 2019 tax filing that has been postponed until July 2020, don't post it here, send that plan to the Senate.


The solution is to not postpone it until July 2020!

That is what I said in the first post of this thread. I believe it was done intentionally to support using 2018 for the stimulus.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

I don't want to sound rude. But, any full-time driver who didn't show a profit of atleast $2,500 in 2018 is beyond me. How can it be even possible! My yearly profit has always been more than $25,000. Ok fine, I live in SF. Didn't the full-time drivers in other markets make even 1/5th of that which is which $5000???


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

OldBay said:


> The problem is with handouts.


Yep.
And you're not getting it.


OldBay said:


> Someone (maybe you) actually had the gall to cry, "help me, I can't afford my rental payment!"


I am working at getting a low interest business loan through Small Business Administration, not counting on any bailouts.
Also I am working on restructuring of my payments so I can stay afloat, again, not counting on government checks.


----------



## Nate5Star (Dec 18, 2019)

[


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

Pax_Buster said:


> I don't want to sound rude. But, any full-time driver who didn't show a profit of atleast $2,500 in 2018 is beyond me. How can it be even possible! My yearly profit has always been more than $25,000. Ok fine, I live in SF. Didn't the full-time drivers in other markets make even 1/5th of that which is which $5000???


For someone on this board as much as you should know more about other markets. First drivers from Sacramento and outlying areas in CA commute to SF because the rates are so much better.

In Phoenix our rates now are 60 cents/mile for Uber and 35 cents/mile for Lyft. We routinely get calls that are 5 to 10 miles away. We are also 30+ miles away from home at the end of the day. Certain areas are not worth working so we have to dead head to busy areas or big events. Driving 2 miles for every paid mile is not unusual. When the IRS allows for 57 c/m deduction a yearly loss is normal.

Gyms are closing so you won't have anywhere to shower so being homeless won't be a good idea now. Evictions will be illegal during the shutdown so I'd be a squatter at your apt instead of moving out.

Good Luck.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Pax_Buster said:


> I don't want to sound rude. But, any full-time driver who didn't show a profit of atleast $2,500 in 2018 is beyond me. How can it be even possible! My yearly profit has always been more than $25,000. Ok fine, I live in SF. Didn't the full-time drivers in other markets make even 1/5th of that which is which $5000???


Ummm smart drivers kept it near zero with milage write offs... If you paid tax on $25k, you're the one who missed the memo.....


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Ummm smart drivers kept it near zero with milage write offs... If you paid tax on $25k, you're the one who missed the memo.....
> 
> View attachment 434200


I have never had mileage of more than 50,000 a year. 49,000 was the highest. Why lie! Although it is really tempting after I read what drivers have been getting away with :wink: If they can get away with reporting 30,000 miles on $30,000 gross, I could definitely get away with reporting 75,000 miles on $97,000 gross. But I won't do it. I earn an honest living and pay my fair share of taxes. I get a good night's sleep that way.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Pax_Buster said:


> I have never had mileage of more than 50,000 a year. 49,000 was the highest. Why lie! Although it is really tempting after I read what drivers have been getting away with :wink: If they can get away with reporting 30,000 miles on $30,000 gross, I could definitely get away with reporting 75,000 miles on $97,000 gross. But I won't do it. I earn an honest living and pay my fair share of taxes. I get a good night's sleep that way.


And if your using U/L to report miles... Your still missing the Memo... You need to be using Triplog or equivalent.. my milage doubled over what U/L reported and it's accurate to the mile. A little upkeep making sure to log any personal milage as such... But beyond that... My write off doubled +.... And If audited I have records for every single day.. ride by ride ... If they wanna get technical....

So again if your paying tax on $25k... That's on you.. time to up your game.


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I will get one, but I guess that it will not be much. You would think that at least they would give everyone the same, as those who earn the least are the first put out of work so they need it the most.
> 
> Many of you are blaming the Republicans, but, let us keep in mind that the Democrats control the House, so, they will have to agree to this, as well. I expect that the Republicans will look out more for those who have higher incomes; it is what Republicans do. I expect that they do not care about the _po' folk_; they have not since the Thirteenth Amendment took effect.
> 
> ...


The truth is: Future tax payer money 1.5 Trilion dollars they already distributed to big corporation. Middle-class
american 401k disapiring in front of their eyes, some Senators already Cash on the Stock market. Stock Market speculators already put their money on safe place, The best case scanario we are getting $1000
Big corporation already layed off people, unampoyment is going to be ?????? Viva CAPITALISM
In order not to pay unamployment benefits, some of them are going to say We did not layed off people we simply
Schedule them with zero weekly hours.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Unfortunately, I don't have to cheat on my mileage to write off my earnings.



Polomarko said:


> Viva CAPITALISAM


Do you think the folks in communist China are faring better right now?


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Dekero said:


> And if your using U/L to report miles... Your still missing the Memo... You need to be using Triplog or equivalent.. my milage doubled over what U/L reported and it's accurate to the mile. A little upkeep making sure to log any personal milage as such... But beyond that... My write off doubled +.... And If audited I have records for every single day.. ride by ride ... If they wanna get technical....
> 
> So again if your paying tax on $25k... That's on you.. time to up your game.
> 
> View attachment 434210


Ofcourse my business miles are more than what Uber/Lyft shows. I manually record everything in my notebook and take a picture of the odometer. I record the total miles when I start my day and when I end my day. The total has never exceeded 49,000. I have had days when I made $700 by driving 200 miles only. SF had good surge and our time rates is almost $0.30/min. We always make more $ per mile, always.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Pax_Buster said:


> I don't want to sound rude. But, any full-time driver who didn't show a profit of atleast $2,500 in 2018 is beyond me. How can it be even possible! My yearly profit has always been more than $25,000. Ok fine, I live in SF. Didn't the full-time drivers in other markets make even 1/5th of that which is which $5000???


I grossed 70K and got my taxable income all the way down to 5k-6k. You really should double-check your mileage. Uber under reported mine. At my gross income I was at 50K miles. My average $/mi over the entire year was >$1/mi (gross - commissions)


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

So anyone who made over $99,000 a year isnt getting anything. That screws over Californians.

I knew it 😃👍


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> So anyone who made over $99,000 a year isnt getting anything. That screws over Californians.
> 
> I knew it &#128515;&#128077;


That's taxable or adjusted gross. There's no way any of us made that after all of our deductions. There's I'm sure quite a few who made that gross but I can almost guarantee none of us paid taxes on that amount


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> That's taxable or adjusted gross. There's no way any of us made that after all of our deductions. There's I'm sure quite a few who made that gross but I can almost guarantee none of us paid taxes on that amount


Drivers here are screwed because of deductions. But I'm also referring to w2 salary workers. Many, many more making over $100,000 here then other parts of the US because of cost of living. They should have a higher cap here to be fair. I saw it coming so not surprised.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Drivers here are screwed because of deductions. But I'm also referring to w2 salary workers. Many, many more making over $100,000 here then other parts of the US because of cost of living. They should have a higher cap here to be fair. I saw it coming so not surprised.


But you get to live in California...

Realistically, there's no way to be fair with this unless they adjust all stimulus payments to local cost of living which would be far too complex.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> But you get to live in California...
> 
> Realistically, there's no way to be fair with this unless they adjust all stimulus payments to local cost of living which would be far too complex.


Yeah that's true. I'm more meh about it for my own situation, I guess.

I'd be happy if they gave it to anyone forced to not work and not getting any weekly income due to the virus. That's very sad. I cant imagine the impact of not getting $ coming in with bills piling up.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

This was originally thought up 2 assist with the people who can't afford to miss work or living paycheck-to-paycheck where this will cost them their home or car. this isn't extra money to go on vacation with. this is for survival. Regardless of how expensive it is to live in San Fran, a lot of those tech jobs people are getting sent home to work from home. so they're still earning money or they have sick or vacation time to use. A lot of those companies are compensating the employees for the time off. They usually have the means to be able to make it a month or two at the least. Obviously not all but most


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> This was originally thought up 2 assist with the people who can't afford to miss work or living paycheck-to-paycheck where this will cost them their home or car. this isn't extra money to go on vacation with. this is for survival. Regardless of how expensive it is to live in San Fran, a lot of those tech jobs people are getting sent home to work from home. so they're still earning money or they have sick or vacation time to use. A lot of those companies are compensating the employees for the time off. They usually have the means to be able to make it a month or two at the least. Obviously not all but most


Completely agree. See my post above yours.

Drivers still get screwed.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> That's taxable or adjusted gross. There's no way any of us made that after all of our deductions. There's I'm sure quite a few who made that gross but I can almost guarantee none of us paid taxes on that amount


Lots of W2 filing households in California and other expensive parts of the country easily make that, and are still living paycheck to paycheck or are precarious enough even if they have savings. Some of them will be able to continue to work remote and won't need the stimulus badly, but some will not. $75k isn't much in a big city, unfortunately.

But I do worry about the self-made people who pay for their own healthcare and mortgage, won't qualify for a stimulus, but can't go to work because of regulations or low demand (generally not rideshare, I'm thinking higher income but more speculative and independent business ventures). Think about the self-employed people in tourism, new markets, or restaurant owners. Too much income to get a break, but not enough to pay mortgage or rent. The longer this goes on, the more those people will go bankrupt.

As @Mkang14 says, I'm most concerned about the people who are immediately out of a job or have to close their business. That is why the stimulus exists and no one should be shut out from that, otherwise why even give the money out?

I think my household will be fine for the next few months with or without the extra cash, but it depends how long it goes on. Half a year from now, I have plans that will be absolutely ruined if the economy tanks, and realistically I am out of work indefinitely if no one is out and about spending money. I have non-rideshare goals and I'll be as bad off as many precarious people if the economic effects get worse in the medium term.


----------



## Uberadd (Dec 31, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Some how, some way I know I'm not getting a check. Haven't read much into it. But again government never gives me anything free. Meh &#128530;
> 
> Probably why I do uber on the side. I earn my own way &#128133;


Definitely no check for me!


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Now I'm understanding why there was a run on guns.


Well if your going 2017. Had a Prius 50K miles 25K. Was a free car.

oh and on disability half a year


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Income level in SF too high. They also fail to account the cost of living is also very high so $25k here is like $10k elsewhere.


California can issue their own rebates, not the Fed's problem to fix.



OldBay said:


> Because its conceivable with the mileage or other deductions, that a driver would not make any "profit".
> 
> I did my taxes for 2019, and I turned a profit. However, if I lived 20 minutes farther from the action (drove an extra 40 dead miles per day), I could conceivably have enough dead miles that I did not have any taxable income.
> 
> I did not have any taxable income in 2018, if they based it on my 2019 I would get a check, but I can empathize that there are drivers or wait staff without taxable income.


All waiters have taxable income.

The way I'm reading everything is that your can argue the case of your gross earnings and not your adjusted gross earnings.

Either way, gig workers are one of the most affected by this. I see this being fixed once the details are worked out.

The idea is to give everyone breathing room with their rent and expenses and quickly. I feel like rent credits would be the best solution, personally. Landlords shouldn't be able to make an extra penny from this crisis.

And couldn't we qualify for small business loans? I could choose to refinance with the government at 0.25% interest. That'd be a nice stimulus.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

Working4peanuts said:


> I don't care anymore. If the Republican crooks pass this garbage, I will immediately go out and purposely get infected and then only drive Republicans around, accepting every ride from anyone stupid enough to support Trump.
> 
> This legislation should be called the Uber full employment act as it will force drivers to stay in the road even if they're sick.


Anyone who says that they will purposely try to spread this virus is a piece of [email protected]@@. You deserve nothing and I HOPE YOU GET NOTHING. Go play politics somewhere else you piece of garbage.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

DoubleDee said:


> Anyone who says that they will purposely try to spread this virus is a piece of [email protected]@@. You deserve nothing and I HOPE YOU GET NOTHING. Go play politics somewhere else you piece of garbage.


I'm feeling the love! Trump moron by any chance? Need a ride?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

OldBay said:


> This is why they pushed back the 2019 deadline. If it was April 1st, that is right around the corner and people could argue to use the 2019 return. At least for the next check, if there is one.
> 
> I was working on an unprofitable business in 2018, drove RS most of 2019. Just bought a car for this gig with cash savings. Had no idea the whole thing would shut down.
> 
> Gig economy workers, wait staff need the stimulus more than anyone who is still pulling a paycheck.


Kind of shows how out of touch our representatives really are


----------



## Sepelion (Oct 28, 2019)

Droosk said:


> Thats the proposal from Moscow Mitch, and its already DOA. Multiple GOP Senators (Not to mention the entire Democratic Caucus) have stepped up to oppose the way he wants to do it. They want the original $1,000 per person plan, and thats the bill that House Democrats are working on.


Mitch isn't dumb, he knows that plan of his would deprive the most desperate people in America: gig workers, people who were part-time nickle/dimed, people who made so little money in the first place that they just worked off the books, etc. He knows his plan leads to desperation in the streets. What sane mind thinks "if you made under 23k, you need less money"? Nobodies, including Mitch's.

He wants to see anarchy before he dies.


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

Illini said:


> Yes, I agree they should base it on 2019 taxes, but most people have not filed their 2019 return yet.


you mean 2018 taxes. The deadline for 2019 taxes is July 25th.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

Sepelion said:


> Mitch isn't dumb, he knows that plan of his would deprive the most desperate people in America: gig workers, people who were part-time nickle/dimed, people who made so little money in the first place that they just worked off the books, etc. He knows his plan leads to desperation in the streets. What sane mind thinks "if you made under 23k, you need less money"? Nobodies, including Mitch's.
> 
> He wants to see anarchy before he dies.


NO CHECK FOR YOU....


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

There are so many ideas being debated that we really don't know yet who will get the check.

Some are proposing to send the checks to everyone then do the adjustments on the 2020 returns. It is still hard to know what the final agreement will look like.

Using 2018 returns will cause so many problems. Many people's situations changed drastically since then. What happens with all the people that graduated in 2018 and joined the workforce in 2019?

We will just have to wait and see what happens. 2018 I was working full time. I started Uber early in 2019 and started full time ubering the beginning of this year.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

OldBay said:


> Now I'm understanding why there was a run on guns.


I thought it was to defend their toilet paper supplies.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Invisible said:


> People on SS get their checks once a month. They aren't losing income as f/t drivers, realtors, commission sales reps or anyone who won't qualify for unemployment during these times.


Trust me when I tell you that the SS check is chicken feed.


----------



## Misunderstood Pirate (Aug 25, 2017)

Pax_Buster said:


> We make decent money in SF. This stupid virus ruined my plans.
> 
> View attachment 434030
> View attachment 434031
> View attachment 434032


Last yr outside lands. Lol.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

No check for me unless I qualify for the $600 check not sure. I have rental income and a pension so I get the privilege of paying taxes.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

no check for me; i'm good with that. I've never gotten a dime from uncle sam, and it's unlikely I ever will. I sincerely hope that the money goes to people who truly need it to survive


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

rideshareMN said:


> no check for me; i'm good with that. I've never gotten a dime from uncle sam, and it's unlikely I ever will. I sincerely hope that the money goes to people who truly need it to survive


^^^^^ Best post ever! Follow the Monkey


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Its crazy, all the PT, recreational uber drivers are going to get the fat check, and many of the FT drivers who really need it won't!


I'm not, hubby and I made too much in 2018, I was working full-time, driving Uber and Lyft on the weekends, and my husband was driving Uber full-time (when it was actually profitable), so we aren't getting one


----------



## HPRohit (Apr 9, 2018)

1) A bunch of people who admit/brag to not paying income taxes are worried about not getting free money from those that do...not surprised.
2) OP reveals that he thinks anyone that looks different than him came from an H1B visa (He jumps to outrageously ignorant conclusions often)...not surprised.
3) A person crazy enough to give up an apartment to live in a van to save money is still crazy enough to voluntarily become homeless although his income is destroyed and he cannot afford the van...not surprised.

7 pages of nothing valuable and barely entertainment. Oh well. Mother Nature clearly needs to cull the herd.

Time to go for a walk in the desert.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

HPRohit said:


> 2) OP reveals that he thinks anyone that looks different than him came from an H1B visa (He jumps to outrageously ignorant conclusions often)...not surprised.


Wow. Read my original comment and judge its correctness for yourself. I've worked with many H1B, 95% are from india or pakistan. Most indians are recent immigrants. They are not coming here and claiming asylum, they are granted entry because they have specific skills, and their spouses (who don't) are allowed to work. (The spouses are displacing blue collar workers, so the cost of admitting an H1B family is quite high.) My objection to this arrangement is that much of the money goes overseas. Or they have anchor babies to enable them to stay here. Second generation immigrant already ungrateful and thinks the US govt never gave her (family) anything.

I have seen american engineers displaced by foreigners. Companies can pay them less. If you see a job req with a masters degree and an impossible combination of skills, the company is bringing in an H1B. They have to legally post a job listing and say that they interviewd american candidates before they can hire a foreigner. They add the laundry list of skills to disuade and disqualify americans. The requirements are relaxed for the foreigners. When they get here, half of them either have language or hygeine deficits. That is the wonderful world of government contracting. The H1B loophole needs to be closed.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Wow. Read my original comment and judge its correctness for yourself. I've worked with many H1B, 95% are from india or pakistan. Most indians are recent immigrants. They are not coming here and claiming asylum, they are granted entry because they have specific skills, and their spouses (who don't) are allowed to work. My obejection to this arrangement is that much of the money goes overseas. Second generation immigrant already ungrateful and thinks the US govt never gave her (family) anything.


Unbelievable. 
Surely another Trump voter sad about being unable to compete with smart women and skilled foreigners who work harder than his lazy butt.


----------



## HPRohit (Apr 9, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Wow. Read my original comment and judge its correctness for yourself. I've worked with many H1B, 95% are from india or pakistan. Most indians are recent immigrants. They are not coming here and claiming asylum, they are granted entry because they have specific skills, and their spouses (who don't) are allowed to work. My obejection to this arrangement is that much of the money goes overseas. Or they have anchor babies to enable them to stay here. Second generation immigrant already ungrateful and thinks the US govt never gave her (family) anything.


95% of the many you worked with or 95% of everyone in the United States with brown skin? If you're going to fabricate statistics to defend your ignorance, please be specific. Maybe include a legend or a source citing.

You can object to the H1B visa program and many sane people will agree with you, maybe even me, but it's the ignorance in stating that one Indian person you are speaking to is a derivative of the program that offends people

But I digress, She can defend herself. I was just commenting that, as a troll myself, you don't deserve 7 pages worth of conversation.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Wow. Read my original comment and judge its correctness for yourself. I've worked with many H1B, 95% are from india or pakistan. Most indians are recent immigrants. They are not coming here and claiming asylum, they are granted entry because they have specific skills, and their spouses (who don't) are allowed to work. My obejection to this arrangement is that much of the money goes overseas. Or they have anchor babies to enable them to stay here. Second generation immigrant already ungrateful and thinks the US govt never gave her (family) anything.


Oh please! Stop trying to act like you were making any other point but to talk down.

I don't get anything free from the government, I earn money by working and paying taxes. I never said **** the government. But for some reason I'm ungrateful &#128580;.

Also my parents came here because my grandpa was in America. Not on a work Visa. So stop assuming you know anything about anything.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

HPRohit said:


> 95% of the many you worked with or 95% of everyone in the United States with brown skin? If you're going to fabricate statistics to defend your ignorance, please be specific. Maybe include a legend or a source citing.
> 
> You can object to the H1B visa program and many sane people will agree with you, maybe even me, but it's the ignorance in stating that one Indian person you are speaking to is a derivative of the program that offends people
> 
> But I digress, She can defend herself. I was just commenting that, as a troll myself, you don't deserve 7 pages worth of conversation.


He's a notoriously grumpy racist sexist fool. This is par for the course for this guy.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

HPRohit said:


> You can object to the H1B visa program and many sane people will agree with you, maybe even me, but it's the ignorance in stating that one Indian person you are speaking to is a derivative of the program that offends people


I dont know for a fact that she is derived from that, but there is a pretty good chance of it. She probably wouldnt answer anyway. The point, the truth, was that a recent immigrant was already ungrateful of the many gifts bestowed to her.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

OldBay said:


> I dont know for a fact that she is derived from that, but there is a pretty good chance of it. She probably wouldnt answer anyway. The point, the truth, was that a recent immigrant was already ungrateful of the many gifts bestowed to her.


You are &#128175; percent wrong. How does it feel?



MissAnne said:


> I'm not, hubby and I made too much in 2018, I was working full-time, driving Uber and Lyft on the weekends, and my husband was driving Uber full-time (when it was actually profitable), so we aren't getting one


If your combined profit was under $198,000 then you are getting a check. The only thing that could hurt you is if your profit was under $2,500 each.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

https://hbr.org/2017/05/the-h-1b-visa-debate-explained


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I will get one, but I guess that it will not be much. You would think that at least they would give everyone the same, as those who earn the least are the first put out of work so they need it the most.
> 
> Many of you are blaming the Republicans, but, let us keep in mind that the Democrats control the House, so, they will have to agree to this, as well. I expect that the Republicans will look out more for those who have higher incomes; it is what Republicans do. I expect that they do not care about the _po' folk_; they have not since the Thirteenth Amendment took effect.
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^ One of the best explanations of USA politics I have seen on here yet, well done.



OldBay said:


> They gave you or someone in your family an H1B! An now you grouse they never gave you anything.


You are an Immigrant, unless you are a Native American, your family tree didn't originate in North America...


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> ^^^^^^^ One of the best explanations of USA politics I have seen on here yet, well done.
> 
> You are an Immigrant, unless you are a Native American, your family tree didn't originate in North America...


----------



## Nate5Star (Dec 18, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Wow. Read my original comment and judge its correctness for yourself. I've worked with many H1B, 95% are from india or pakistan. Most indians are recent immigrants. They are not coming here and claiming asylum, they are granted entry because they have specific skills, and their spouses (who don't) are allowed to work. (The spouses are displacing blue collar workers, so the cost of admitting an H1B family is quite high.) My objection to this arrangement is that much of the money goes overseas. Or they have anchor babies to enable them to stay here. Second generation immigrant already ungrateful and thinks the US govt never gave her (family) anything.
> 
> I have seen american engineers displaced by foreigners. Companies can pay them less. If you see a job req with a masters degree and an impossible combination of skills, the company is bringing in an H1B. They have to legally post a job listing and say that they interviewd american candidates before they can hire a foreigner. They add the laundry list of skills to disuade and disqualify americans. The requirements are relaxed for the foreigners. When they get here, half of them either have language or hygeine deficits. That is the wonderful world of government contracting. The H1B loophole needs to be closed.


Absolutely disgusting practice. and to to think someone using the H1B loophole took the job of First Lady away from someone.
disgusting
and then had the balls of getting her family into the country on top of it


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

OP didn't pay sufficient taxes, so he/she will not receive a check . Why is he/she mad? I don't get it. Next time pay your fair share of taxes. As far as I am concerned, I have earned this check because I paid my fair share of taxes.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

OldBay said:


>


Building after invading and destroying like bacteria or virus doesn't hold much weight, neither do corny ass pop songs. Why is it clowns like you can't just face the facts & actually learn from history? The biggest problem with this great land is the entitlement, like you have some right to be here, while others don't. FACT IS, unless you come from Native American blood, and not because your ancestors raped a native, I mean real blood, so you belong to an actual tribe, you come from immigrants, but are born here. Show some respect, for all who gave their lives for you before you were even conceived man. The U.S.A was built and founded by INVADER IMMIGRANTS who raped, killed, conquered, then claimed this land, enslaved millions, to build, work, & create the 'dream' you live in today.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

So...if the Indians had fought off the Invaders..that would have been a good outcome?

Or you think the Indians had an obligation to roll over and die to make way for their white overlords?

So how is it any different, the Indians fighting the early colonists...vs...current day Americans who don't want foreign workers taking their jobs? Both are fighting foreign Invaders.

People have a right to protect their stuff. Sometimes they succeed. Sometimes they don't.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

OldBay said:


> So...if the Indians had fought off the Invaders..that would have been a good outcome?
> 
> Or you think the Indians had an obligation to roll over and die to make way for their white overlords?
> 
> ...


Once again you miss the point. First off, the Native Americans SAVED the LIVES of the immigrants just to be betrayed later. I'm sure you stuff your face, get drunk, watch football, every Thanksgiving but have no real idea about how the holiday came about. Second, they were vastly outnumbered, tricked, and poisoned by the the IMMIGRANT INVADERS, man, do you know they gave blankets tainted with smallpox, which at the time was more deadly than anything you have faced, to Native allies, women, children, the elderly, it murdered hundreds of thousands of trusting people, who believed in YOUR ancestors. I could go on & on of the atrocities of YOUR ancestors, but I won't, so just pick up a REAL HISTORY book not some propaganda, cause Nobody rolled over, they were outnumbered & slaughtered by IMMIGRANT INVADERS who's great great great great grandchildren now all cry, with weak entitlement, yelling of immigrants, while they are born from them. The U.S.A is a melting pot, made from ILLEGAL IMMIGRATION. At least admit it & learn your history man.


----------



## Nate5Star (Dec 18, 2019)

That's right damn it.
If it wasn't for those immigrants coming over here I would have been a doctor, or a nurse, or a lawyer, or an IT professional.
Oh wait, you have to go to school for that


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

When did Noam Chomsky start driving for Uber?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> When did Noam Chomsky start driving for Uber?


Closest thing that Uber's got to Noam Chomsky is me and I started driving in 2019.

Do you know about the difference between "libertarianism" in the United States against the historical usage of the term in Europe? It's precisely the opposite. Well, let me explain &#8230;


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> Building after invading and destroying like bacteria or virus doesn't hold much weight, neither do corny ass pop songs. Why is it clowns like you can't just face the facts & actually learn from history? The biggest problem with this great land is the entitlement, like you have some right to be here, while others don't. FACT IS, unless you come from Native American blood, and not because your ancestors raped a native, I mean real blood, so you belong to an actual tribe, you come from immigrants, but are born here. Show some respect, for all who gave their lives for you before you were even conceived man. The U.S.A was built and founded by INVADER IMMIGRANTS who raped, killed, conquered, then claimed this land, enslaved millions, to build, work, & create the 'dream' you live in today.


Honestly, as somebody who DOES have native American blood... And not by rape, but by consensual marriage. I find that argument to be absurd. All of it.

The truth is we moved here and mostly found an empty continent... Because disease. The vast majority of natives were never killed by any persons hands, they died from disease, which we had no control over. There are about as many Indians today as there were when Europeans first showed up, what we REALLY did was out immigrate and outbreed them. I'm a product of the interbreeding, on both sides of my family actually.

But the fact is we built a nation out of essentially a little bit of conquest, and a hell of a lot of hard work, on a mostly empty landscape. We're now no longer an empty landscape. We're a "thing" now. Americans. If anything what happened to the Native Americans is a perfect example of why you DON'T want to have uncontrolled, never ending immigration... At least if you want YOUR civilization to survive, as opposed to some new civilization that replaces yours through mass immigration... Which is what we did to the natives.

Personally, I am glad my European ancestors moved here. My family goes back to the 1600s in what would become the USA, we helped found several prominent cities, and more recently we founded a city in California that bears my families name. We made America the greatest nation in the history of the world, including for the non whites that are here... Why do you think people from all over the world are scrambling to come here??? Bottom line is if Europeans hadn't conquered the new world, North and South America both would be 3rd world nations like the rest of the world.

Then there's always the fact that Europeans aren't uniquely evil as people like to pretend... We were just good at it. You think the Aztecs wouldn't have LOVED to have sacked London or Madrid and conquered those lands? They would have been stoked! Think of all the Spanish hearts they could have cut out of the vanquished and offered to their gods!

People are shitty, not just white people. Europeans just happened to have a good string of luck historically at a really important time in history, when the world industrialized. And as one final fun fact: Nations that were colonized are actually wealthier and have higher living standards than nations right next to them that were never colonized. It doesn't make any of that stuff right, I'm obviously against slavery, totally opposed to imperialism, etc, but the past can't be changed, and a lot of what people think about how things happened is completely wrong.



Mr. Sensitive said:


> Once again you miss the point. First off, the Native Americans SAVED the LIVES of the immigrants just to be betrayed later. I'm sure you stuff your face, get drunk, watch football, every Thanksgiving but have no real idea about how the holiday came about. Second, they were vastly outnumbered, tricked, and poisoned by the the IMMIGRANT INVADERS, man, do you know they gave blankets tainted with smallpox, which at the time was more deadly than anything you have faced, to Native allies, women, children, the elderly, it murdered hundreds of thousands of trusting people, who believed in YOUR ancestors. I could go on & on of the atrocities of YOUR ancestors, but I won't, so just pick up a REAL HISTORY book not some propaganda, cause Nobody rolled over, they were outnumbered & slaughtered by IMMIGRANT INVADERS who's great great great great grandchildren now all cry, with weak entitlement, yelling of immigrants, while they are born from them. The U.S.A is a melting pot, made from ILLEGAL IMMIGRATION. At least admit it & learn your history man.


Again, nonsense. The smallpox blanket thing is basically a myth. Diseases spread on their own, without much help from white people.

Also, you think all the natives were friendly??? Many shot first and asked questions later, as would be expected. And there's nothing wrong with that from their perspective!

The natives were people like any other... Mostly they spent their time killing and enslaving each other, which is one of the reasons whites could expand so quickly in the USA. MANY chose to be allies of whites against other native tribes they disliked. Many outright chose to give up sovereignty as a "nation" and have their land absorbed into the USA, in exchange for tons of cash, because they thought it was advantageous for them. It wasn't all wars and mass murder by whites! You are the one who believes propaganda.

Look up the total number of people killed in the biggest Indian Wars from the 1800s... Most of them are barely in the hundreds, a few had a few thousand casualties. There was almost no mass murder like people believe happened. There was some, but Indians indiscriminately killed, raped, and murdered whites all the time too... Again, people are ALL shitty, no matter their color. Europeans just happened to win... Is winning a sin?

Another fun fact: Native Americans were the last people in North America to own slaves! They had them for many years after the US Civil War in the western states!


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Ballard_Driver said:


> Honestly, as somebody who DOES have native American blood... And not by rape, but by consensual marriage. I find that argument to be absurd. All of it.
> 
> The truth is we moved here and mostly found an empty continent... Because disease. The vast majority of natives were never killed by any persons hands, they died from disease, which we had no control over. There are about as many Indians today as there were when Europeans first showed up, what we REALLY did was out immigrate and outbreed them. I'm a product of the interbreeding, on both sides of my family actually.
> 
> ...


You claim to have Native American blood...what tribe are you? Are you a registered tribe or one of the false ones who claim ''Cherokee nation'' like Elizabeth Warren?



Ballard_Driver said:


> Honestly, as somebody who DOES have native American blood... And not by rape, but by consensual marriage. I find that argument to be absurd. All of it.
> 
> The truth is we moved here and mostly found an empty continent... Because disease. The vast majority of natives were never killed by any persons hands, they died from disease, which we had no control over. There are about as many Indians today as there were when Europeans first showed up, what we REALLY did was out immigrate and outbreed them. I'm a product of the interbreeding, on both sides of my family actually.
> 
> ...


I bet you voted for the Fool who made america broke again...just guessing...from what you said ...you make no sense man.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

I am amazed how much energy and time you guys have. Paragraphs and paragraphs and paragraphs of arguments and counter arguments. Don't you guys work? Go to bed now. Gid nite


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Pax_Buster said:


> I am amazed how much energy and time you guys have. Paragraphs and paragraphs and paragraphs of arguments and counter arguments. Don't you guys work? Go to bed now. Gid nite


Look who's talking. I use seven words.


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> You claim to have Native American blood...what tribe are you? Are you a registered tribe or one of the false ones who claim ''Cherokee nation'' like Elizabeth Warren?
> 
> 
> I bet you voted for the Fool who made america broke again...just guessing...from what you said ...you make no sense man.


Well, which side of the family? I'm part native on both sides. On my fathers side it is part Seminole, which some dildos say isn't a proper tribe, but whatevs. On my mothers side it's Chickasaw. I'm not a registered tribal member, but nobody in my family has bothered for a couple generations. That said, my mother always thought about making it official since my great grandmother WAS an official, registered member. But what's the point? Unlike Elizabeth Warren my DNA test proved I'm actually native American! Just enough to ruin my beard and make me tan like a mother f-er. Oh, and I'm also some type of Native from down in Mexico, because I'm part Mexican on my moms side too. No clue what tribe though!

I suppose I'm not native enough for you because I don't wear feather in my hair or have paperwork for a tribe? I've met red heads with blue eyes and paper white skin that had that shit... At least I tan and have brown eyes!

As for that last bit, I can proudly say I have NEVER voted for a Republican OR Democrat for president. I vote 3rd party. But, no, I don't think Trump is LITERALLY HITLER either. I actually have a somewhat balanced worldview IMO.

All of what I wrote is true, if you can't figure it out that's your problem... My point was that the way most people think about many of these historical events is completely off base from reality.

History is a lot more complicated than the shit version they teach kids in school, or that you get from the MSM. It's a very nuanced thing, like everything in life. I'm a part Mexican that is super against illegal immigration, have been since growing up in Cali... I know OTHER full blooded Mexicans that were born here who are too... But that's too complicated a story to tell, so better just dumb it down to something simple, like that ALL Hispanics support open borders because a decent majority do! That's basically what they've done with ALL of history, to the point that half of it gives an outright wrong impression of what really happened. They certainly don't teach kids that Native Americans were the last people to own slaves in North America, because that would make it complicated... Instead they basically push the "noble savage" idea, which many natives find insulting.

Try to have some nuanced views is all I'm saying. All whities are bad all the time, and everybody else was good all the time, is NOT a balanced view of history.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Ballard_Driver said:


> Well, which side of the family? I'm part native on both sides. On my fathers side it is part Seminole, which some dildos say isn't a proper tribe, but whatevs. On my mothers side it's Chickasaw. I'm not a registered tribal member, but nobody in my family has bothered for a couple generations. That said, my mother always thought about making it official since my great grandmother WAS an official, registered member. But what's the point? Unlike Elizabeth Warren my DNA test proved I'm actually native American! Just enough to ruin my beard and make me tan like a mother f-er. Oh, and I'm also some type of Native from down in Mexico, because I'm part Mexican on my moms side too. No clue what tribe though!
> 
> I suppose I'm not native enough for you because I don't wear feather in my hair or have paperwork for a tribe? I've met red heads with blue eyes and paper white skin that had that shit... At least I tan and have brown eyes!
> 
> ...


You run a lot of talk, yet, you are NOT a BLOOD member of a NATIVE AMERICAN tribe.
Don't care what you say you are, lots of folk claim bs, they not. Native Americans have been keeping our own tribal rolls for years man, to avoid the federal government, & imposter Indians! If you are truly seminole then you could register & be traced through the bloodlines in tribal rolls, not a fake ass DNA test. TRIBAL ROLLS not DNA test's are what prove a tribal member from someone who is not. Why you are supporting idiotic ways & claim to be a mixed indian with no base, just some ''dna'' I can't help ya man. My best guess is you are confused, agitated, could be PMS man. I would suggest a pill or a strong drink, maybe some good leaf to relax, kick back, cause really...what are you defending? If you are truly a mixed race Native that only has 'dna' & no tribal existence, why are you defending some entitled immigrant who's ancestors murdered yours when they tried to help them?

*roles are sometimes exchanged for rolls


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Fusion_LUser said:


> We are just under the AGI for my wife and I but we are in CA and we got hit hard last year on taxes. Plus now that our son has graduated from college who knows what we will have to pay this year. We haven't done our taxes yet but our AGI should be under even with the extra money I made driving for Uber/Lyft.
> 
> My concern is if they will provide stimulus checks via direct deposit. We changed our banking info last year so any accounts the IRS has on file for us are no longer valid.


Pray for a paper check, and that banks aren't closed.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

This thread needs to be lit on fire and thrown in a dumpster.

The regulars on this message board are the kings and queens of Unemployables.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

waldowainthrop said:


> I agree with your definition but I disagree that "total gross income minus deductions" is your "profit". "Profit" is a number you use to pay yourself a surplus wage or reinvest as a business owner. "Adjusted gross income" is a number the government uses to judge how much money you make, as far as they are concerned.
> 
> Again, you've got it backwards: it's about _not clearing $2,500,_ not about _making over $75,000 _ in adjusted gross income.
> 
> ...


It is very easy to have no taxable income with ride share. Just accept e erytjing they send you.

50% dead miles and you're at no profit in my market, because even with time, you'll get less than $1/mile on all but the very shortest trips. 50% dead miles is standard for many drivers. Ants will have more.


----------



## Nate5Star (Dec 18, 2019)

nonononodrivethru said:


> This thread needs to be lit on fire and thrown in a dumpster.
> 
> The regulars on this message board are the kings and queens of Unemployables.


Why do you thing they are regulars, they ain't gots no jobs to keep them busy


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

nonononodrivethru said:


> This thread needs to be lit on fire and thrown in a dumpster.
> 
> The regulars on this message board are the kings and queens of Unemployables.


I feel the same way about you...so? Do you really want me to light you on fire & toss you in a dumpster?
I bet you would whine & cry like a weak mf, similar to you crying here. You so far gone on that koolaide..nothing will help you.


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> You run a lot of talk, yet, you are NOT a BLOOD member of a NATIVE AMERICAN tribe.
> Don't care what you say you are, lots of folk claim bs, they not. Native Americans have been keeping our own tribal rolls for years man, to avoid the federal government, & imposter Indians! If you are truly seminole then you could register & be traced through the bloodlines in tribal rolls, not a fake ass DNA test. TRIBAL ROLLS not DNA test's are what prove a tribal member from someone who is not. Why you are supporting idiotic ways & claim to be a mixed indian with no base, just some ''dna'' I can't help ya man. My best guess is you are confused, agitated, could be PMS man. I would suggest a pill or a strong drink, maybe some good leaf to relax, kick back, cause really...what are you defending? If you are truly a mixed race Native that only has 'dna' & no tribal existence, why are you defending some entitled immigrant who's ancestors murdered yours when they tried to help them?
> 
> *roles are sometimes exchanged for rolls


LOL What are you some blonde haired blue eyed "Indian" who happens to have papers, and that's why you're so offended???

Look man, my DNA test PROVES I'm actually Native American... Unlike Liz Warren. As I said, I could easily prove it on my mothers side, and get added to the rolls. We know the family line there. I'm not sure on my dads side, as we just don't know a lot of the nuts and bolts of family history there, because his dads parents died young, other than it was his mothers side of the family. Gramps tanned like crazy and couldn't grow a beard for shit though, and his family is from Florida/Alabama, so I'm sure the family story there is likely true too... I'm sure we could trace it back there if I wanted. But what's the point? I don't want to chase any tribal money I may be entitled to (because that's not right IMO), so why do I need to be on some magical list? If I ever visit down there it might be interesting to visit some places that have significance for the tribe, but I don't need to be on a list to do that.

I'm not going to lie and say I grew up on the reservation, speak some native language, or any shit like that... But I've grown up knowing and accepting that I'm part native. It's always been part of how I think of myself. It'd be pretty hard for somebody who is almost exclusively northern European to be as tan as I am without that native blood! I guess I can't say on my dads side, but on my moms side my native blood came from a life long, happy marriage. My white ancestors certainly didn't murder my direct native ancestors or I wouldn't be here! Besides, I'm just as likely to have native ancestors who killed white relatives of mine as the reverse! The Seminole Wars were one of the biggest Indian Wars in history, and they put up a solid fight!

As I said, I'm GLAD my European ancestors came here and made this land a better land than it would have been otherwise. IMO America is far superior to what this place would have been without Europeans. You can dislike that statement all you want, but it's my opinion. America would look like Africa, or MAYBE Central America if Europeans had never come here. I like it better the way it is now. Also think the existence of America was a VERY good thing for the world overall, for a LOT of reasons. Again, feel free to disagree.

Human history is filled with various people rolling through and taking over other areas... If the Romans hadn't conquered Britain, and the Germans didn't in turn conquer the Romans and Roman Brittain in particular, then I wouldn't be here today from my English side, because those historical events led to the creation of the English people and nation... Likewise, if my English and German ancestors hadn't conquered North America, I wouldn't be here either. Why should I be mad about that???

It's all said and done, and I think it worked out pretty alright... Why should I ***** and moan about it? How many centuries and millennia can people complain about stuff like this??? It's a lot easier to just move along and move forward. I actually know some full blooded native people I've had this same conversation with, and several of them have agreed. Granted, they were successful ones who moved off rez, so that's probably a self selected group...


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Ballard_Driver said:


> LOL What are you some blonde haired blue eyed "Indian" who happens to have papers, and that's why you're so offended???
> 
> Look man, my DNA test PROVES I'm actually Native American... Unlike Liz Warren. As I said, I could easily prove it on my mothers side, and get added to the rolls. We know the family line there. I'm not sure on my dads side, as we just don't know a lot of the nuts and bolts of family history there, because his dads parents died young, other than it was his mothers side of the family. Gramps tanned like crazy and couldn't grow a beard for shit though, and his family is from Florida/Alabama, so I'm sure the family story there is likely true too... I'm sure we could trace it back there if I wanted. But what's the point? I don't want to chase any tribal money I may be entitled to (because that's not right IMO), so why do I need to be on some magical list? If I ever visit down there it might be interesting to visit some places that have significance for the tribe, but I don't need to be on a list to do that.
> 
> ...


Your DNA proves as much as Elizabeth Warrens's did. Real Natives know that. So stop lying fool.


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> Your DNA proves as much as Elizabeth Warrens's did. Real Natives know that. So stop lying fool.


Ugh. Well, her DNA showed she ISN'T Native American... Mine showed I AM, by blood. BTW, I'm several hundred times more Native than the POSSIBLE bit Liz Warren had show up on her test. I'm not some .1% person.

As I said, I'm not trying to claim I grew up some "authentic" Native American life, steeped in tradition or anything. That isn't how I grew up, so I wouldn't claim it is. However, there is no more sure fire way than DNA to prove if one is in fact descended from Native Americans. Whether or not one is on an arbitrary list is irrelevant. My great grandma was, but my grandpa, he son, was not... Was he less Authentically Native American than her? Both spoke English as their main language and lived in the "white mans world." I don't see where a list makes shit all of difference.

If you wanted to say I don't count because I'm not over a certain threshold blood wise, or because I don't speak a native language, follow traditions, etc I could at least respect that. That's a semi valid point honestly... But not being on a list means nothing. Half the reason people fight about "being on the list" is because of tribal money, and anybody who knows anything about Native American affairs would know that! Somebody who is 50% native by blood, but not on a list, is surely more native than somebody who is 1% native blood who IS on a list IMO.

But 4 sirius, this is getting a bit pedantic, and I don't know if I'll respond to any more of this silliness.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Ballard_Driver said:


> Ugh. Well, her DNA showed she ISN'T Native American... Mine showed I AM, by blood. BTW, I'm several hundred times more Native than the POSSIBLE bit Liz Warren had show up on her test. I'm not some .1% person.
> 
> As I said, I'm not trying to claim I grew up some "authentic" Native American life, steeped in tradition or anything. That isn't how I grew up, so I wouldn't claim it is. However, there is no more sure fire way than DNA to prove if one is in fact descended from Native Americans. Whether or not one is on an arbitrary list is irrelevant. My great grandma was, but my grandpa, he son, was not... Was he less Authentically Native American than her? Both spoke English as their main language and lived in the "white mans world." I don't see where a list makes shit all of difference.
> 
> ...


Give up man, you not a Native, you can't paragraph your way out your own bs man. YOU PROVED YOU NOT BY THAT DNA BS!!!!!

So just STOP LYING!!!! Or keep on trying to push your fake ass bs, aint my job to police your punk ass, but you will never be a NATIVE

No matter how HARD you pretend to be one....


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> Give up man, you not a Native, you can't paragraph your way out your own bs man. YOU PROVED YOU NOT BY THAT DNA BS!!!!!
> 
> So just STOP LYING!!!! Or keep on trying to push your fake ass bs, aint my job to police your punk ass, but you will never be a NATIVE
> 
> No matter how HARD you pretend to be one....


LOL You're hilarious! You're like a caricature of a crazy person! I proved I'm not something by proving I am something with hard science... That's a new one.

So question: If I convince my mom to file the paperwork to become an official member of the Chickasaw Nation, which is something she's always thought of doing anyway... The day the paperwork is officially approved, will I magically become "Native American" in your eyes???

I find it amusing that you think that matters, but not whether or not I grew up steeped in any traditions, language, religion, etc. Just some magical piece of paper... Very amusing.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Ballard_Driver said:


> LOL You're hilarious! You're like a caricature of a crazy person! I proved I'm not something by proving I am something with hard science... That's a new one.
> 
> So question: If I convince my mom to file the paperwork to become an official member of the Chickasaw Nation, which is something she's always thought of doing anyway... The day the paperwork is officially approved, will I magically become "Native American" in your eyes???
> 
> I find it amusing that you think that matters, but not whether or not I grew up steeped in any traditions, language, religion, etc. Just some magical piece of paper... Very amusing.


All you doing is lying, on the internet, everyone knows it, you just like trump, you lie, then lie more, then lie more, then lie some more.

Tell you what man, you can do that here, you will never walk on a rez, you are a wannabe Native.

No true Native American relies on DNA & EVERY SINGLE ONE OF US KNOW THAT!

So keep lying about your DNA...You not gonna lie your way out if, you just pretend you will.


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> All you doing is lying, on the internet, everyone knows it, you just like trump, you lie, then lie more, then lie more, then lie some more.
> 
> Tell you what man, you can do that here, you will never walk on a rez, you are a wannabe Native.
> 
> ...


LOL

You really are a piece of work. But I am DONE responding to such madness. Have fun being crazy bro!


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

Wtf...who cares.why fight over if someone is Native American


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

RodB said:


> Wtf...who cares.why fight over if someone is Native American


Right??? I don't know what that guys malfunction is. His whole deal makes no sense... I'm old enough to know not to argue with a crazy person on the internet... But sometimes they irritate you sooooooo much that they draw you in!!!


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

RodB said:


> Wtf...who cares.why fight over if someone is Native American


Native Americans do...so few of US left...you would never understand what it's like to be almost exterminated from EARTH.
Until you do....
So good luck with that when it comes around, cause you know, what goes around comes around.


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> Native Americans do...so few of US left...you would never understand what it's like to be almost exterminated from EARTH.
> 
> Until you do....So good luck with that when it comes around, cause you know, what goes around comes around.


I totally understand that. I was referring to the fact that someone shouldn't be saying someone is lying about their race or ethnicity..since when do we have to prove our race in a forum about Uber?


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

RodB said:


> I totally understand that. I was referring to the fact that someone shouldn't be saying someone is lying about their race or ethnicity..since when do we have to prove our race in a forum about Uber?


We don't, read up on how it all started, get the facts together, then you will understand how it spiraled into this.
Would you like a corona in the meanwhile?


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> Native Americans do...so few of US left...you would never understand what it's like to be almost exterminated from EARTH.
> Until you do....
> So good luck with that when it comes around, cause you know, what goes around comes around.


Look at the last census... There are about as many Native Americans now as the most likely estimates show there was when Europeans first came here! Took a long time to get back to those numbers after the diseases struck, but the number has been steadily growing for the last century!

I never asked... How Native American are you??? 100%, half, 1/4??? What tribe do you have your paperwork for??? Did you grow up on a reservation learning your ancestors language and practicing their religion??? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Nate5Star said:


> That's right damn it.
> If it wasn't for those immigrants coming over here I would have been a doctor, or a nurse, or a lawyer, or an IT professional.
> Oh wait, you have to go to school for that


The H1B recipients spouse is able to work in the country. While the H1B may be a doctor or IT professional, their spouse is able to drive a cab, work at walmart, etc, and take a blue collar job away from an american. Unfortunately, the vast majority of money earned goes back to India, it doesnt stay in the country so that money is "lost".



Pax_Buster said:


> I am amazed how much energy and time you guys have. Paragraphs and paragraphs and paragraphs of arguments and counter arguments. *Don't you guys work? *Go to bed now. Gid nite


Not any more. I'm sick, not driving. Even if there were trips.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

Working4peanuts said:


> I don't care anymore. If the Republican crooks pass this garbage, I will immediately go out and purposely get infected.


Lol ... I like the part where you go out and purposely get infected. Hopefully you'll get it soon afterwords. The world could use a few less like you.

Good luck with your brilliant plan.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Tony73 said:


> Pray for a paper check, and that banks aren't closed.


My bank closed the lobby and put a construction cone by the door. But the drive-thru was still open.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Ballard_Driver said:


> Look at the last census... There are about as many Native Americans now as the most likely estimates show there was when Europeans first came here! Took a long time to get back to those numbers after the diseases struck, but the number has been steadily growing for the last century!
> 
> I never asked... How Native American are you??? 100%, half, 1/4??? What tribe do you have your paperwork for??? Did you grow up on a reservation learning your ancestors language and practicing their religion??? Inquiring minds want to know.





OldBay said:


> The H1B recipients spouse is able to work in the country. While the H1B may be a doctor or IT professional, their spouse is able to drive a cab, work at walmart, etc, and take a blue collar job away from an american. Unfortunately, the vast majority of money earned goes back to India, it doesnt stay in the country so that money is "lost".
> 
> 
> Not any more. I'm sick, not driving. Even if there were trips.


Wouldn't be surprised if you are one person trying to use TWO name id's to push your weak agenda.


----------



## shirleyujest (Jul 19, 2015)

Invisible said:


> People on SS get their checks once a month. They aren't losing income as f/t drivers, realtors, commission sales reps or anyone who won't qualify for unemployment during these times.


I've an Uber driver for five years now. What is "f/t"?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

shirleyujest said:


> I've an Uber driver for five years now. What is "f/t"?


full-time


----------



## Thilly Gooth (Mar 15, 2020)

I guess I'm not


----------



## Elland Rd (Feb 26, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> Do you know about the difference between "libertarianism" in the United States against the historical usage of the term in Europe? It's precisely the opposite. Well, let me explain &#8230;


What happened to the explanation? I'm still waiting for it.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Elland Rd said:


> What happened to the explanation? I'm still waiting for it.


I'm not actually Noam Chomsky and therefore I received no speaker fee. Also, realistically, I could answer that question but it would have taken 30 minutes to type up and source, and I had other things to do with my day.

YouTube search for Noam Chomsky and you'll probably find a detailed explanation in a speech or interview of his on right libertarianism (most popular in the US) and left libertarianism (the European predecessor to it) on the first page. In one sentence: left libertarianism has socialist and anarchist ideological roots and the modern capitalist idea of libertarianism (with strands such as minarchism and anarcho-capitalism) is completely different, yet we call both of them "libertarianism".

That'll have to do for now. &#128517;


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

I get a check, great. I don't, oh well. I won't be holding my breath.

Either way I'm not going to spend a dime. Going right into my Roth IRA so in twenty years my $1000 bailout becomes my $20,000 bailout.

Everyone else can spend it on sneakers and pork rinds.

Enjoy.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Polomarko said:


> The truth is: Future tax payer money 1.5 Trilion dollars they already distributed to big corporation. Middle-class
> american 401k disapiring in front of their eyes, some Senators already Cash on the Stock market. Stock Market speculators already put their money on safe place, The best case scanario we are getting $1000
> Big corporation already layed off people, unampoyment is going to be ?????? Viva CAPITALISM
> In order not to pay unamployment benefits, some of them are going to say We did not layed off people we simply
> Schedule them with zero weekly hours.


In case you or others don't know you do not need to be fired to file for unemployment. If your hours are reduced and your income falls below a certain point you are eligible for partial unemployment benefits. Check with your state for specific details.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

I doubt with Mitch McConnell in charge of the Senate that a relief bill will do anything but prop up companies and allow Mnuchin to write blank checks with little oversight. McConnell is a scum bag.


----------



## TBoned (Sep 25, 2019)

OldBay said:


> This is why they pushed back the 2019 deadline. If it was April 1st, that is right around the corner and people could argue to use the 2019 return. At least for the next check, if there is one.
> 
> I was working on an unprofitable business in 2018, drove RS most of 2019. Just bought a car for this gig with cash savings. Had no idea the whole thing would shut down.
> 
> Gig economy workers, wait staff need the stimulus more than anyone who is still pulling a paycheck.


According to Uber and Lyft you don't have a job. You wanted freedom, you got it. If you didn't see this leading to you living in your car I don't know what to tell you. It's just coming sooner rather than later.


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Since the stimulus checks are based off of 2018 tax returns, there's a separate breakdown for those who have little or no income tax liability.
> 
> As long as those individuals have at least "$2,500 of qualifying income," the proposal maintains they'd be eligible for some level of stimulus check, around $600 for single taxpayers and $1,200 for married taxpayers.
> 
> ...


The bill has yet to be written (as of the 22nd). We don't know how much, who qualifies, or when it will happen.

Social Security recipients, as I understand the proposal, who didn't file taxes last year, will get $$.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

TBoned said:


> According to Uber and Lyft you don't have a job. You wanted freedom, you got it. If you didn't see this leading to you living in your car I don't know what to tell you. It's just coming sooner rather than later.


 apparently Lyft can't even acknowledge there are full-time drivers or full-time Freedom Seekers &#128517; I love how they still shun F/T drivers, like they don't exist. "If we ignore them, they'll go away" &#128517;&#128078;










And Yes everyone, I know its our choice. so you all can save the "this was never meant to be a full time job" speech.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> And Yes everyone, I know its our choice. so you all can save the "this was never meant to be a full time job" speech.


Hi Lyft here!
It still costs .50 cents to cash out because we care.
Be safe out there!


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> So the drivers bragging how they "deducted" their income down to $0, so they didn't have to pay taxes, are now complaining that they're not getting a check?
> They got their stimulus already, in the form of no taxes paid in 2018.


I'm not sure it's bragging. In my area it's normal for me to drive 2 miles for every $1 earned. at 54 cents per mile *IRS deduction allowance*
thats a deduction of $1.08 per mile. Perfectly legal.
It's not like we are becoming Billionaires doing this job and those people got a 2 trillion dollar tax break last year.
I am not declaring less miles than i drove ,so i can pay taxes,when i can't even get unemployment, while Companies like Netflix get a 450 Million Dollar tax refund.
Unfortunately I can't afford to hire an expensive Accounting firm that knows how to hide my "Millions" of Uber dollars in an offshore account.
So much for "bragging". Have a nice frigging day and stay Virus free.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

OldBay said:


> The problem is with handouts. If you give renters a break on their rental fee, then the people who are making car payments aren't getting any help. The way it should work, the renters can't afford their cars, they get forced out and the people who own cars get more trips. Someone (maybe you) actually had the gall to cry, "help me, I can't afford my rental payment!"
> 
> The problem with the stimulus check is that they are giving it to some people and not to others. Its the same problem as helping out renters and not helping car owners.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking you think it's unfair because it negatively effects you.
If it was the other way around and you showed profit in 2018 and not 2019 and they based it on 2019, you'd then scream foul, and wonder why they based it on 2019 when not everyone filed their taxes yet.
Then you'd say it should have been based on 2018.

You want everyone to get a check.
How is it fair, that the non-contributors get an equal piece of the pie as contributors.
If you can live through the year with no profit, you are unaffected, and not worthy of a check.
The check is to help people get by, not to pull a failing business out of the hole.
You're against handouts remember?


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

The thing I am wondering is the whole group of people that graduated either high school or collage and joined the work force in 2019.

They just got started and have not had time to build up a big savings and will get screwed because they didn't work in 2018???

I had recently talked to a woman who's husband made over the cutoff in 2018..they bought a house with a large down payment then he had health problems that made him have to change jobs. She said they went from over $100,000 income in 2018 to about $40,000 in 2019.
She said that it isn't a big deal because they are fine and not worried about it but that she knows there are others that had to take cuts that are not.

I am actually better off going by 2018 than 2019, but 2018 is a long time ago for them to base it on. Especially for the younger people who may have just been starting off during that time.


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> In case you or others don't know you do not need to be fired to file for unemployment. If your hours are reduced and your income falls below a certain point you are eligible for partial unemployment benefits. Check with your state for specific details.


Thank you for advice, I already applied fo benefits


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

RodB said:


> The thing I am wondering is the whole group of people that graduated either high school or collage and joined the work force in 2019.
> 
> They just got started and have not had time to build up a big savings and will get screwed because they didn't work in 2018???
> 
> ...


How is getting student loans forgiven being screwed? Those kids who have not yet contributed to GDP will get more money than you will. As for which income year, the same applies regardless which year is used. But 2018 is the most recent year the IRS has data from everyone. The payout should be the same figure for every adult Period. No children should get a check - they should get EBT cards. Nothing would make me feel better than seeing white people in red states using EBT cards to feed their kids.


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

EastBayRides said:


> How is getting student loans forgiven being screwed? Those kids who have not yet contributed to GDP will get more money than you will. As for which income year, the same applies regardless which year is used. But 2018 is the most recent year the IRS has data from everyone. The payout should be the same figure for every adult Period. No children should get a check - they should get EBT cards. Nothing would make me feel better than seeing white people in red states using EBT cards to feed their kids.


 Racism is an ugly thing.
There are a lot of "white people in red states" on EBT cards. Poverty isn't racist, like you seem to be.

My brother and his wife were in college (1970s) with a newborn (My first nephew) and on food stamps. She was so embarrassed she refused to use them. I had to visit every other week and go shopping for them, using the food stamps. Lots of formula, canned vegetables, store brand s, and cheese. LOTS AND LOTS OF GOV'T CHEESE!!!!!


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

EastBayRides said:


> How is getting student loans forgiven being screwed? Those kids who have not yet contributed to GDP will get more money than you will. As for which income year, the same applies regardless which year is used. But 2018 is the most recent year the IRS has data from everyone. The payout should be the same figure for every adult Period. No children should get a check - they should get EBT cards. Nothing would make me feel better than seeing white people in red states using EBT cards to feed their kids.


ikr? wtf is with the student loan crap at the moment?? dude, people need to stop infecting each other which means they need to not worry about a roof over their heads, food and basic utilities. keep it to the point and simple - don't flood it with bs. now is not the time otherwise people will continue to work and spread disease exponentially keeping america out of commission much longer. this is the one and ONLY thing we need to take care of at the moment. after we get through this we can go back to arguing about controversial stuff.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

got a p said:


> ikr? wtf is with the student loan crap at the moment?? dude, people need to stop infecting each other which means they need to not worry about a roof over their heads, food and basic utilities. keep it to the point and simple - don't flood it with bs. now is not the time otherwise people will continue to work and spread disease exponentially keeping america out of commission much longer. this is the one and ONLY thing we need to take care of at the moment. after we get through this we can go back to arguing about controversial stuff.


OK.
Who are you?
Where is gottapee?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

MajorBummer said:


> I'm not sure it's bragging. In my area it's normal for me to drive 2 miles for every $1 earned. at 54 cents per mile *IRS deduction allowance*
> thats a deduction of $1.08 per mile. Perfectly legal.
> It's not like we are becoming Billionaires doing this job and those people got a 2 trillion dollar tax break last year.
> I am not declaring less miles than i drove ,so i can pay taxes,when i can't even get unemployment, while Companies like Netflix get a 450 Million Dollar tax refund.
> ...


So you average $0.50 per Mi? While I can see that happening, after a couple of years, the government is going to ask why you're not working instead of having a very expensive Hobby. I'm confused where you get $1.08 per mile though.



RodB said:


> The thing I am wondering is the whole group of people that graduated either high school or collage and joined the work force in 2019.
> 
> They just got started and have not had time to build up a big savings and will get screwed because they didn't work in 2018???
> 
> ...


A big savings account? Hell 99% of us don't have a big savings account. If they just graduated college, chances are they weren't working and paying taxes. So why would they get the government stimulus check? As long as they're working now they're financially doing better than they were when they were in college. Plus if they didn't work while in college, chances are their parents were paying for their education. So no student loan responsibility either? Hell these kids are in fact doing better than a lot of us out here


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

I meant $1.08 deduction per $ 1 earned 2 miles driven. So what i tried to say is for every $1 i earn i drive 2 miles. that is considering at the end of the day including dead miles.So on average if i earn $ 100 on a day i usually drive 200 miles,actual online and dead miles combined.
it is very consistent. And the government is not gonna tell me which job i have to work.
And they haven't told 90% of Uber drivers yet to get a new job.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Hi Lyft here!
> It still costs .50 cents to cash out because we care.
> Be safe out there!


They should really just waive that during this time.

work is covering parking/transit if we want to come into work vs working remotely.



Daisey77 said:


> A big savings account? Hell 99% of us don't have a big savings account. If they just graduated college, chances are they weren't working and paying taxes.


Actually most I know have had accounts started for them when they're in high school: checking/savings. they usually have intern jobs that pay or work part time.

I remember just putting in 10% of my paycheck into a savings account I don't see/touch.

it makes a HUGE difference over time. Even if someone is literally 'paycheck to paycheck', I would recommend putting aside 1-10% of paycheck automatically into a savings account (online is best) and then budgeting the rest of your paycheck.

If you have to share a room, if you have to go to a prepaid phone-whatever it takes.

because you can't count on anyone but yourself and you never know what the future brings.

but to your point, I read somewhere that majority of Americans can't even produce $2k if needed to save their lives... so yeah, I believe not just with here but in general, people don't have savings account.

it's a hard concept apparently. Whenever I used to help pple with their accounts... it's ironically more of the older (though I had pple of all ages who couldn't save) that were ones who would get caught up in financial messes.

it was always easier for me to sell a bag for $xxxx then to get someone to save a few hundred dollars in the bank.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

MajorBummer said:


> I meant $1.08 deduction per $ 1 earned 2 miles driven. So what i tried to say is for every $1 i earn i drive 2 miles. that is considering at the end of the day including dead miles.So on average if i earn $ 100 on a day i usually drive 200 miles,actual online and dead miles combined.
> it is very consistent. And the government is not gonna tell me which job i have to work.
> And they haven't told 90% of Uber drivers yet to get a new job.


And the government is not going to give you an unemployment check. And the government is not going to give you a stimulus check because you didn't have any income that year and you won't have any income this year. So, obviously you don't need the money. Why do you even drive for Uber if you don't need the money?


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

I don't see what all the fuss is about the corona virus stimulus checks. Don't be fooled by whatever reality pseudo facts you may be exposed to....Uber drivers and for that matter, all gig workers fall under the qualified category. 
https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/co...s-checks-senate-gop-releases-details-n1164311
This is just one link, search for yourself for crying out loud. You're OK.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Big Lou said:


> I don't see what all the fuss is about the corona virus stimulus checks. Don't be fooled by whatever reality pseudo facts you may be exposed to....Uber drivers and for that matter, all gig workers fall under the qualified category.
> https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/co...s-checks-senate-gop-releases-details-n1164311
> This is just one link, search for yourself for crying out loud. You're OK.


That is if they ever put it to a vote since the Democrats want to tag a bunch of non related crap to it and the Republicans are saying now is not the time for this political crap.


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

Bob Reynolds said:


> And the government is not going to give you an unemployment check. And the government is not going to give you a stimulus check because you didn't have any income that year and you won't have any income this year. So, obviously you don't need the money. Why do you even drive for Uber if you don't need the money?


I will get a check because in 2018 I worked a regular W2 job .and who says I dont need the money?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MajorBummer said:


> I will get a check because in 2018 I worked a regular W2 job .and who says I dont need the money?


THEY have already dropped the $1,200.00 to $1,000.00 
Made it 1 time Not 2 or more.

Now they cant even get the Bill passed

But Pelosi got her 2 weeks of minimum wage sickleave in.

Although NOTHING IS APPROVED OR DONE YET !


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Pelosi is becoming a pain in the ass


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> Pelosi is becoming a pain in the ass


Becoming?
Where you been the last two years?
Hell, three years ...


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Sometimes I read these threads and am just amazed at how blinded we are by hate of others in all different ways, quick to pass judgement, assume the worst, combat all the nonsense that doesn't conform to a worldview that hasn't been questioned for years, maybe decades. I'm guilty of it too. Needs to stop.

Come together people. We're all sitting around arguing about scraps, thinking that one side has the best interest of everyone when that's clearly not the case. Skip the political BS. Help the people around you. Ask for help if you need it. You can't do what you can't do, so do what you can.


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

MajorBummer said:


> I meant $1.08 deduction per $ 1 earned 2 miles driven. So what i tried to say is for every $1 i earn i drive 2 miles. that is considering at the end of the day including dead miles.So on average if i earn $ 100 on a day i usually drive 200 miles,actual online and dead miles combined.
> it is very consistent. And the government is not gonna tell me which job i have to work.
> And they haven't told 90% of Uber drivers yet to get a new job.


Having a car where the real costs are lower to operate than the mileage deduction is awesome! I drive XL in a high rate market, so I don't get anywhere close to showing a paper loss, BUT last time I worked the numbers on my car my true costs per mile were under $.30 a mile... This is for an XL vehicle! So I'm able to write off about double my true costs. Gotta love a tax dodge!



sellkatsell44 said:


> They should really just waive that during this time.
> 
> work is covering parking/transit if we want to come into work vs working remotely.
> 
> ...


Yup. People that use the "It's impossible to save literally $1!!!" excuse are simply wrong. No matter what income level you're at, you could always save a little. Most people could save a LOT, even if they only make OKAY money. They just have to adjust their standard of living to being a little less than their wages.

Most people as income goes up in life they up their expenses exactly in proportion, so no matter what their income is they never have anything left over. "I got a raise! Now I'll get my own 1 bedroom apartment instead of living with a roommate!" Well, there goes a few hundred bucks a month in savings... Same for eating out, buying a latte now and again, going to the bar, etc. EVERYBODY wastes money. I do too! But a few years back I decided to cut my expenses to the bone, and have been able to pay down debt and save cash since then. It's really nice right now to know I have thousands in the bank and expenses below my income. No amount of lattes or going to the bar feels as good as that does!


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Pelosi is becoming a pain in the ass


Becoming? Some politicians stay too long.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

They reached a deal.

It looks like everyone under 75k, despite tax situation, will get a stimulus check!

https://thehill.com/homenews/senate/489382-senate-white-house-reach-deal-on-massive-stimulus-package
Could it be true?


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

OldBay said:


> They reached a deal.
> 
> It looks like everyone under 75k, despite tax situation, will get a stimulus check!
> 
> ...


The entire country is getting screwed. How bad will require reading the thing when it's released. No such thing as a free lunch.


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

OldBay said:


> They reached a deal.
> 
> It looks like everyone under 75k, despite tax situation, will get a stimulus check!
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that due to my particular situation I will not be getting a single dime from ANY of their programs... Thankfully I save money, and have a good hustle!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ballard_Driver said:


> and have a good hustle!


Those words right there ... those.
And, having the confidence and self awareness to be able to say them.

Some people turn to jelly when the world flips. Cry and quiver and curl up in a ball and wail 'woe is me'. 
Some people open their eyes wide; think, watch, plan and work harder.

Usually both groups come out just fine.
But, one of them has a better chance if things really go to hell.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Those words right there ... those.
> And, having the confidence and self awareness to be able to say them.
> 
> Some people turn to jelly when the world flips. Cry and quiver and curl up in a ball and wail 'woe is me'.
> ...


 And then you've got the tough guys who act tough but curl up in a ball when they get punched on the nose.

Really difficult to tell who has real tough character. You've heard of Dunning Kreuger effect? People who are talented tend to underestimate their abilities, those who are less talented are the ones who are boastful and act tough.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

OldBay said:


> And then you've got the tough guys who act tough but curl up in a ball when they get punched on the nose.
> 
> Really difficult to tell who has real tough character. You've heard of Dunning Kreuger effect? People who are talented tend to underestimate their abilities, those who are less talented are the ones who are boastful and act tough.


Yea, it's funny ... you find out a lot about people (and yourself) in times like these.

During times of great dishevel .. personal or otherwise ... I tend to hang back. Assume a very defensive posture. Put my back up against a wall and watch. (Figuratively if not literally). Then I make a decision that is best for ME. 
I am not 'a good soldier' because I don't blindly follow orders.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Since the stimulus checks are based off of 2018 tax returns, there's a separate breakdown for those who have little or no income tax liability.
> 
> As long as those individuals have at least "$2,500 of qualifying income," the proposal maintains they'd be eligible for some level of stimulus check, around $600 for single taxpayers and $1,200 for married taxpayers.
> 
> ...


You didn't bother waiting until it was passed before you flipped out. You need more common sense than this bro even be a driver. Drivers need to stay calm and not freak out. If you can't even handle this you might not be paying attention on the road


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Yea, it's funny ... you find out a lot about people (and yourself) in times like these.
> 
> During times of great dishevel .. personal or otherwise ... I tend to hang back. Assume a very defensive posture. Put my back up against a wall and watch. (Figuratively if not literally). Then I make a decision that is best for ME.
> I am not 'a good soldier' because I don't blindly follow orders.


There are some tough guys on this forum who I always figure are just acting tough. You know, "fake it till you make it". I think anyone hanging out in an uber forum has to at least have a sense of humor about where they are in life.

Some guy drivng a 7-series for uber thinks that is "success". No, just no.



Crosbyandstarsky said:


> You didn't bother waiting until it was passed before you flipped out. You need more common sense than this bro even be a driver. Drivers need to stay calm and not freak out. If you can't even handle this you might not be paying attention on the road


Said tough guy.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I am not either.
> 
> I contacted my local news stations this morning, only reached two live people. I asked them to please do a story about all the f/t drivers and other self-employed people who are excluded for the stimulus check because after mileage deduction, it shows we made little to no profit.
> 
> I also left a message at one of my Senators offices. Please everyone call your local news, post on FB, Instagram or wherever and get the word out.


Knock it off. You're bothering people without knowing what you're talking about. They have better things to do than deal with the uninformed making a fuss over something they know nothing about. Shame on you


----------



## BK3 (Mar 25, 2020)

I read this morning that Qualifying income levels will be based on 2019 federal tax returns, if already filed, and otherwise on 2018 returns.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Everyone under 75k will get $1,200 :smiles:
Stop fighting people. Have fun!



Ballard_Driver said:


> I'm pretty sure that due to my particular situation I will not be getting a single dime from ANY of their programs... Thankfully I save money, and have a good hustle!


Why not? Did you make over 75k?


----------



## milehigh5280 (Mar 17, 2018)

islanddriver said:


> Another big problem I see is what about the people who just have social security I know some people like that , that need it too.. Social security is not taxable by itself . So they didn't need to file . the ones that could also use it.arent getting it. But then again that's all government out of touch with the real people ,


I'm on social security and it is taxed. It's considered income. Read about it sometime.


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

NorCalPhil said:


> The entire country is getting screwed. How bad will require reading the thing when it's released. No such thing as a free lunch.


Yep. Let's just keep printing money. After all, this country has become Monopoly.

The Republicans want to give free lunches to the big corporations that have been shafting Joe Q Public since they got the last bailout. The Democrats want to push to take control of corporations and all their assinine pet projects. Neither party, IMHO, wants to help the little man. The only way this changes, is if we stop voting in the same fools every time. But too many people are more concerned with that initial after their name instead of track record, and responsibility towards their constituents.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

gabesdaddee said:


> Yep. Let's just keep printing money. After all, this country has become Monopoly.
> 
> The Republicans want to give free lunches to the big corporations that have been shafting Joe Q Public since they got the last bailout. The Democrats want to push to take control of corporations and all their assinine pet projects. Neither party, IMHO, wants to help the little man. The only way this changes, is if we stop voting in the same fools every time. But too many people are more concerned with that initial after their name instead of track record, and responsibility towards their constituents.


Hopefully we can send the bill to China.

Wouldn't that be great? Just say, that 2-trillion we had to print to respond to the virus, we now owe you 2-trillion less. Whatcha gonna doboutit?


----------



## Reo (Mar 25, 2020)

I would suggest instead of guessing just wait until it is signed and see what you get or don't get. Everyone is going to get a check unless you as single you make over 75K per year dbl that for filing married. As far as unemployment I am pretty sure you get 0..You are independent contractor. (This statement is not set in stone). I have heard on the screwed up new stations there was talk of independent business owners might get some help, but don't expect cash payments probably more in line of loans that you may not have to pay back if certain conditions or made. So, just wait and don't go and spend what you don't have. No one has shut me down, I can still drive if I want to both delivery and uber drive..So I will (can't be laid off) not be without a job unless I choose, this pertains to Texas..I am not aware of any state that refused delivery of food or persons, if so please feel free to respond. Take care all....p.s. I am in the age range of at risk plus COPD history. Still driving in Houston Uber Eats...


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Reo said:


> No one has shut me down,


Minnesota Gov just issued a 2 week Stay at Home Order ...so at least for those 2 weeks we will qualify for Unemployment Benefits

Also.. 
Unemployed workers who wouldn't typically qualify for state benefits would receive 50% of their state's average benefits plus $600 a week, said Arindrajit Dube, an economics professor at the University of Massachusetts Amherst.

This category includes self-employed workers (such as those in the gig economy), those seeking part-time work, workers who quit their job or can't reach their place of work as a result of COVID-19, or don't have sufficient work history to otherwise qualify for benefits.

It's conceivable that, under the legislative proposal, unemployment could ultimately pay some individuals more money than their previous paycheck, experts said.


----------



## E063563 (Mar 15, 2020)

islanddriver said:


> Another big problem I see is what about the people who just have social security I know some people like that , that need it too.. Social security is not taxable by itself . So they didn't need to file . the ones that could also use it.arent getting it. But then again that's all government out of touch with the real people ,


Aren't the people living on social security still getting social security?


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

E063563 said:


> Aren't the people living on social security still getting social security?


Yes ..My Wife and I just had a debate about this . I was saying that Wasn't sure that people on Social Security or Welfare should get the checks because they are already OK ..nothing is changing for them.

But my wife so cleaverly pointed out that Her husband is now without work and she (just retired last year on SocialSecurity) may end up carrying more of the bills for a couple months :biggrin: ..My wife is so smart :laugh:

So she does have a point most Families depend on 2 incomes...so even those on Social Security and even welfare "should" get schecks

I don't what's your view on thta?


----------



## Reo (Mar 25, 2020)

dauction said:


> Yes ..My Wife and I just had a debate about this . I was saying that Wasn't sure that people on Social Security or Welfare should get the checks because they are already OK ..nothing is changing for them.
> 
> But my wife so cleaverly pointed out that Her husband is now without work and she (just retired last year on SocialSecurity) may end up carrying more of the bills for a couple months :biggrin: ..My wife is so smart :laugh:
> 
> ...


From what I read even if you get SS as long at total income is below the income limit you will receive a check. On another note reading your post again &#8230;.Your wife said her Husband is now out of work. Do you have two wives?? I know the answer and what you meant...But if you had 2 wives you will need more than 1200 check for sure.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

milehigh5280 said:


> I'm on social security and it is taxed. It's considered income. Read about it sometime.


SS is not taxable by its self if you add other income to then it is taxable. But if all you have is SS it's not taxable. I'm also on SS.



E063563 said:


> Aren't the people living on social security still getting social security?


Yes but if people get laid off they get unemployment plus an extra $600 a week in some areas that is equal to $24 and up per hour a lot of people will be getting more than they make working. So why work. And that includes Uber and Lyft drivers. So why shouldn't those on SS get the win fall also.


----------



## Poo (Aug 31, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Since the stimulus checks are based off of 2018 tax returns, there's a separate breakdown for those who have little or no income tax liability.
> 
> As long as those individuals have at least "$2,500 of qualifying income," the proposal maintains they'd be eligible for some level of stimulus check, around $600 for single taxpayers and $1,200 for married taxpayers.
> 
> ...


They approved check, $1200 per person under 75k and $500 per child



Invisible said:


> I am not either.
> 
> I contacted my local news stations this morning, only reached two live people. I asked them to please do a story about all the f/t drivers and other self-employed people who are excluded for the stimulus check because after mileage deduction, it shows we made little to no profit.
> 
> I also left a message at one of my Senators offices. Please everyone call your local news, post on FB, Instagram or wherever and get the word out.


They claim today that uber drivers will be included


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

OK here's the latest so for those of you who need to fight over some idiot in DC that has (D) or (R) next to their name.


Individuals who earn $75,000 or less in adjusted gross income in 2019 (or 2018 if their 2019 taxes have not yet been filed) would get a direct payment of $1,200
Married couples earning up to $150,000 would receive $2,400
Individuals or married couples would also receive $500 for each child in their household
The payment would scale down as income rises above $75,000 and will not apply to anyone earning more than $99,000 for singles or $198,000 for couples without children
Unemployment insurance would be expanded by 13 weeks and would include an additional $600 per week on top of what state unemployment programs pay
Unemployment benefits would be expanded to include freelancers, furloughed employees and gig workers such as Uber drivers
It came from this page...

https://disrn.com/news/a-breakdown-on-the-2-trillion-coronavirus-stimulus-bill/
I don't give a crap if its left or right news. Just stop you partisan dolts.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Because its conceivable with the mileage or other deductions, that a driver would not make any "profit".
> 
> I did my taxes for 2019, and I turned a profit. However, if I lived 20 minutes farther from the action (drove an extra 40 dead miles per day), I could conceivably have enough dead miles that I did not have any taxable income.
> 
> I did not have any taxable income in 2018, if they based it on my 2019 I would get a check, but I can empathize that there are drivers or wait staff without taxable income.


You must not have included all your Staging Miles, dead head from drop off back to your waiting area, and only deducted what they listed as your "on app" miles. They don't count all the miles you drove. You can establish this by taking your vehicle mileage (start of year and end of year) and then subtracting what you know you drove from their app and figuring how much you used your car for personal.
Or, just figure out how much you "earned" based on your average per mile/minute rate and see if the mileage matches that (if it matches it is only the miles you were paid for and none of your empty mileage like driving to pickups etc)...

And, yes, most drivers that do this math correctly end up paying nothing.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

dauction said:


> Minnesota Gov just issued a 2 week Stay at Home Order ...so at least for those 2 weeks we will qualify for Unemployment Benefits


In Minnesota .. right?
Because in Cali, that's not true.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> And, yes, most drivers that do this math correctly end up paying nothing.


The federal mileage deduction is the same in every state, yet pay rates vary wildly. A blanket statement like this can't be true.

Despite my best efforts, I still had to pay taxes.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

OldBay said:


> The federal mileage deduction is the same in every state, yet pay rates vary wildly. A blanket statement like this can't be true.
> 
> Despite my best efforts, I still had to pay taxes.


I mean, if you are in a state where you were making 1.00 a mile or more, sure, that would be hard.

But, as the majority of the United States has the sub 0.80 pay rate, it applies to more than it doesn't.
This is the same as someones "anecdotal" evidence about their "friend" not being equal to a full on scientific study of thousands of other people.


----------



## Poo (Aug 31, 2017)

Poo said:


> They approved check, $1200 per person under 75k and $500 per child
> 
> 
> They claim today that uber drivers will be included


Yup &#128170;&#127997;


----------



## UbeRoBo (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm not. I make way too much $$. Don't want one either. I earn my own keep and even if they sent me one I'd donate it to charity. Nothing worse than people who are sponges on society.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

OldBay said:


> Since the stimulus checks are based off of 2018 tax returns, there's a separate breakdown for those who have little or no income tax liability.
> 
> As long as those individuals have at least "$2,500 of qualifying income," the proposal maintains they'd be eligible for some level of stimulus check, around $600 for single taxpayers and $1,200 for married taxpayers.
> 
> ...


 I hope for Gig economy workers are basing it on gross income and not net


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I don't get a check because I got laid off from my engineering job last year and they paid a lump sum for severance, inflating my 2019 income . That severance is about gone, my Uber income is down, might get $600/wk but who knows when?


----------



## Former CO Herdic (Jul 26, 2015)

It is truly not a fair program, but I don't know what anyone expected from a lyin', ignorant, amoral POS supported by a cadre of like-minded RepubliCONs. Suggestion: Come Nov., Vote Blue.....No Matter Who!


----------



## Sittingonthedockofthebay (Mar 21, 2020)

islanddriver said:


> Another big problem I see is what about the people who just have social security I know some people like that , that need it too.. Social security is not taxable by itself . So they didn't need to file . the ones that could also use it.arent getting it. But then again that's all government out of touch with the real people ,


If you have not filed a tax return in the last 2 years go to irs.gov/Coronavirus and file you will get a check. People on social security will get a check even if they haven't filed. There a 10 million Americans on social security they have their information they do not need to file they will get a check


----------



## TimmyWeekend (Jan 17, 2020)

Illini said:


> Yes, I agree they should base it on 2019 taxes, but most people have not filed their 2019 return yet.


I haven't filed 2019 yet.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Former CO Herdic said:


> It is truly not a fair program, but I don't know what anyone expected from a lyin', ignorant, amoral POS supported by a cadre of like-minded RepubliCONs. Suggestion: Come Nov., Vote Blue.....No Matter Who!


Go away


----------

